# Wir suchen den ultimativen Spiele-Screenshot! (Diskussion)



## DF_zwo (17. Juli 2008)

@PCGH-Team:

Wenn ihr hier schon posts löscht, dann auch bitte gleich die mit mehreren Screenshots, weil in den Regeln mehr als deutlich von EINEM screenshot die Rede ist, nicht von mehreren. Oder ihr bearbeitet eure Regeln...

Ich erlaube mir den entsprechenden Satz auszugsweise zu zitieren:



> *Der Screenshot* muss direkt im Forum hochgeladen werden


Der Screenshot ist Einzahl, nicht Mehrzahl...es kann natürlich sein, dass meine Deutschkenntnisse soweit zurückgeblieben sind, dass ich nicht mehr zwischen singular und plural unterscheiden kann, jedoch denke ich nicht, dass ich mich hier täusche...

EDIT:

@Falk:

Okay, ich hatte schon gepostet und das nicht gesehen...trotzdem berücksitigt das mal


----------



## Falk (17. Juli 2008)

Damit in dem Thread für die Bilder auch wirklich nur Bilder auftauchen bitte Diskussionen zum Gewinnspiel hier posten. Postings aus dem anderen Thread können verlinkt werden, in dem der Link der Posting-Zahl einfügt wird.


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (17. Juli 2008)

Finde ich auch, dass die anderen Postings die nicht den Regeln entsprechen gelöscht werden sollten.

Hier auch noch mal eine kleine Bestätigung von Falk das es wirklich nur ein Screenshot sein soll:


> Um nochmal auf die Fragen einzugehen:
> - jeder Postet seinen *schönsten* Screenshot.
> - er darf zugeschnitten werden, um die Breite einzuhalten.
> - es muss ein eigener Screenshot sein.
> - er muss hier im Forum hochgeladen werden.


Wenn ich mich nicht ganz vertuhe ist dies auch singular und nicht plural .

MfG
Dennisb19


----------



## xxJVLxx65 (17. Juli 2008)

@DF_zwo



			
				PCGH_Oliver schrieb:
			
		

> ...Ihr habt bis zum 11. August die Möglichkeit Screenshots in diesem Thread zu posten. Die Screenshots dürfen...



naja hier ist der Screenshot wieder in Plural 

@PCGH_Falk

sind mehrer Screenshots nun erlaubt, oder soll/muss ich welche löschen?


----------



## Whoosaa (17. Juli 2008)

xxJVLxx65 schrieb:


> naja hier ist der Screenshot wieder in Plural



Ja, aber davor steht auch ein *Ihr*



			
				PCGH_Oliver schrieb:
			
		

> ...*Ihr* habt bis zum 11. August die Möglichkeit *Screenshots* in diesem Thread zu posten. Die Screenshots dürfen...



Mehrere Leute = mehrere Screenshots 


Mal eine ganz andere Frage:

Dreht es sich hier um den *schönsten* Screenshot oder den *besten* Screenshot? Das würde mich mal interessieren...


----------



## GamerPC (17. Juli 2008)

wieso laden die User alle 3 Bilder hoch???

Ich denke EINS???


----------



## Special_Flo (17. Juli 2008)

weiss ich leider auch nicht......mal schauen was Falk dazu sagt!^^


----------



## GamerPC (17. Juli 2008)

ok hat sich erledigt!

Ist verdeutlicht wurden 

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
 - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
 - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, einen Screenshot machen zu können
- Die maximale Bildbreite beträgt 900 Pixel
- Der Screenshot muss direkt im Forum hochgeladen werden, Bilder von Imagehack und co. werden nicht berücksichtigt
- Spiele, die auf dem Index stehen, sind für die Teilnahme nicht zulässig
- Die Screenshots dürfen - außer in der Größe - nicht nachbearbeitet werden.
- Die Screenshots wurden von euch persönlich gemacht.
- Es dürfen mehrere Screenshots hochgeladen werden.
- Die Sceenshots müssen als Bild ins Posting eingefügt werden.
- Der Rechtsweg ist wie immer ausgeschlossen


----------



## Z4Ck (17. Juli 2008)

GamerPC schrieb:


> ok hat sich erledigt!
> 
> Ist verdeutlicht wurden
> 
> ...



Super!!!!

Man sollte es nur nicht übertreiben.


----------



## LilMo911 (17. Juli 2008)

Wo ist denn dieser Index mit den Spielen, die nicht verwendet werden dürfen?? Sorry, wenn ich mich ein bisschen blöd anstelle^^

MfG
     LilMo911


----------



## exxe (17. Juli 2008)

das is DIE liste
Bundesprüfstelle für jugendgefährdende Medien – Wikipedia


----------



## Blizzard (17. Juli 2008)

Können die Bilder auch nur angehängt werden?
Oder müssen die gleich schon im Beitrag stehen, ohne extraklick auf den Anhang?


----------



## Special_Flo (17. Juli 2008)

ja müssen eingebunden werden! sonst gelten die nicht!!!


----------



## exxe (17. Juli 2008)

und die breite
hab das eben nochmal gesagt, aber das posting wurde gelöscht
die post mit nur zu grossen bildern aber nicht


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. Juli 2008)

Hey,
wollt/könnt ihr mal ein paar Meinungen zu meinem ersten Screen abgeben?

Link!


----------



## Darkness08 (17. Juli 2008)

Ja den Thread sollte man ja dazu nutzen können um Screen´s zu kommentieren damit die leute vielleicht noch ein paar Screen´s reinstellen können falls sie keine positive Resonanz bekommen.


----------



## Blizzard (17. Juli 2008)

Wieso müssen die eingebunden werden? Wo steht das?
Es haben ja ziemlich viele die Bilder nur angehängt..


----------



## exxe (17. Juli 2008)

im ersten post bei den regeln


----------



## Blizzard (17. Juli 2008)

"Die Screenshots dürfen allerdings nicht breiter als 900 Pixel sein und müssen direkt im Forum als Anhang hochgeladen und verlinkt werden."
verlinken= einbinden?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. Juli 2008)

Mit verlinken meint Oli wahrscheinlich, dass du sie mit 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Blizzard (17. Juli 2008)

13 User (incl. mir) die nur angehängt haben,
nagut bearbeite ich die eben nochmal


----------



## LilMo911 (17. Juli 2008)

Könnt ihr bitte meine beiden auch 'mal bewerten von 1 bis 10?? Danke!!^^

1. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=20779&stc=1&d=1216320281

2. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=20780&stc=1&d=1216320281

LilMo911


----------



## roadgecko (17. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Hey,
> wollt/könnt ihr mal ein paar Meinungen zu meinem ersten Screen abgeben?
> 
> Link!



Also ich finde die ganz nice hoffentlich wird das nicht eine alzu große konkurenz für meine Screens (die ich noch nicht hochgeladen habe) 

Mfg.:


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. Juli 2008)

@LilMo911:

Nummer 1: 8 Punkte
Nummer 2: 4 Punkte

Beim ersten sind die Autos schön in den Mittelpunkt gerückt und auch die drei Farben (weiß/rot/schwarz) sorgen für einen ordentlichen Kontrast. Der Hintergrund ist leider etwas eintönig und die Bäume wirken etwas sehr pappig. (wo du aber nichts für kannst. )

Beim zweiten Bild sieht man das Auto nicht so gut und es hebt sich kaum vom Hintergrund ab - deshalb hier nur 4 Punkte.

@roadgecko: Danke und sorry!


----------



## ZEUSofEnse (17. Juli 2008)

Und wie findet ihr meine Bilder ?  ^^


----------



## Johnnybegood2008 (17. Juli 2008)

huhu, seid ma ehrlich...wie findet ihr meine 3 Screens? 
Glaub die Potenzial *fg*


----------



## <--@ndré--> (17. Juli 2008)

Könntet ihr bitte die Links davon reinstellen - es nervt nämlich erst im Hauptthread euer Post zu suchen. Danke!

Gruß,
André


----------



## enozone (17. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> @LilMo911:
> 
> Nummer 1: 8 Punkte
> Nummer 2: 4 Punkte
> ...



stimme André zu ...
das erste is ganz nice wobei es für mich etwas künstlich aussieht als ob man es mit Photoshop erstellt hätte 

So und zu meinem naja was soll ich sagen ? Ist zwar nur ein Bug aber nen Pferd aufm Turm sieht man auch nich alle Tage 
hab auch nochn Video davon mit Fraps gemacht, nur muss ich das mal checken wie ichs am besten umgewandelt bekomme um es dann auf zB. Youtube laden zu können.

und was mir grade noch eingefallen ist zu der ganzen Diskusion mit den Bildern : 
besser wäre es wohl für alle Beteiligten gewesen, wenn man die Regel dahingehend ausgelegt hätte das jeder mehrere Bilder als Anhang zeigen kann aber nur 1 Bild zugelassen wird was zur Bewertung in den Post eingefügt werden muss.
 *sign*


----------



## Johnnybegood2008 (18. Juli 2008)

Nr.1
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...le-screenshot-fear-2008-07-17-22-42-11-75.jpg

Nr.2
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...le-screenshot-fear-2008-07-17-22-48-53-98.jpg

Nr.3
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...le-screenshot-fear-2008-07-17-22-50-36-56.jpg


Und wie findet ihr sie? 

glaub die ham Potenzial^^ oder irre ich mich???


----------



## enozone (18. Juli 2008)

@Jhonny

sind nicht schlecht vor allem Bild 3  wenn ich es mir so vorstell das Game abends aufm nem 30 Zöller um einen drumherum alles dunkel muahhaa


----------



## Johnnybegood2008 (18. Juli 2008)

enozone schrieb:


> @Jhonny
> 
> sind nicht schlecht vor allem Bild 3  wenn ich es mir so vorstell das Game abends aufm nem 30 Zöller um einen drumherum alles dunkel muahhaa


 

26 Zoll , dunkel , kopfhörer auf und die TÜR im nacken


----------



## enozone (18. Juli 2008)

hehe ich kann man nur zu gut daran erinnern komischerweise hatte ich auch meine Kopfhörer auf  
aber es nur auf einem 19er gespielt


----------



## LilMo911 (18. Juli 2008)

Hey Leute,
jetzt hab' ich nochmal ein paar Bilder hochgeladen!
Könnt ihr auch wieder von 1 bis 10 bewerten oder einfach sagen, welches euch am Besten gefällt:

Stranglehold:
1. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...en-den-ultimativen-spiele-screenshot-tdu3.jpg
2. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...en-den-ultimativen-spiele-screenshot-tdu3.jpg
3. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...en-den-ultimativen-spiele-screenshot-tdu3.jpg

Test Drive Unlimited:
4. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...en-den-ultimativen-spiele-screenshot-tdu3.jpg
5. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...en-den-ultimativen-spiele-screenshot-tdu3.jpg
6. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...en-den-ultimativen-spiele-screenshot-tdu3.jpg
7. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...en-den-ultimativen-spiele-screenshot-tdu3.jpg
8. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...en-den-ultimativen-spiele-screenshot-tdu3.jpg

Thx im Voraus

Edit: Und noch eine wichtige Frage: Bei TDU gibt es im Spiel den Fotomodus, mit dem man die Bilder direkt aus dem Spiel heraus macht.
Da gibt es dann so minimale Einstellmöglichkeiten, wie Kontrast usw.
Das müsste doch erlaubt sein, oder?

LilMo911


----------



## SeloX (18. Juli 2008)

bitte auch um bewertung meiner screens

Link


----------



## exxe (18. Juli 2008)

*nochmal eine frage*

wenn ich später weitere bilder hochlade, soll ich dann n neuen post erstellen oder in den alten rein editieren?


----------



## Mindfuck (18. Juli 2008)

wie postet man den die bilder in vollbild den bei mir werden nur die miniaturansichten angezeigt und deshalb vermutlich auch nicht berücksichtigt... bitte um schnell antwort ich weiß ich bin ein forums noob....


----------



## jetztaber (18. Juli 2008)

Mindfuck schrieb:


> wie postet man den die bilder in vollbild den bei mir werden nur die miniaturansichten angezeigt und deshalb vermutlich auch nicht berücksichtigt... bitte um schnell antwort ich weiß ich bin ein forums noob....



So: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/babes/20-howto-bilder-hochladen.html#post173154 

Miniaturansicht = Thumbnail
Bitte max. Breite beachten: 900 px


----------



## LilMo911 (18. Juli 2008)

@exxe: Ich hab' noch 'nen zusätzlichen Post gemacht, aber darüber gibt es keine genaue Auskunft!

@Mindfuck: Du musst den Link zwischen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 setzen!

LilMo911


----------



## Fransen (18. Juli 2008)

jetztaber schrieb:


> So: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/babes/20-howto-bilder-hochladen.html#post173154
> 
> Miniaturansicht = Thumbnail
> Bitte max. Breite beachten: 900 px



Manche lernen es nie

@Redaktion wird es später auch ein Wallpaperpack geben??


----------



## Cionara (18. Juli 2008)

Tss..wollt ich nur Screen vom abstürzenden Heli machen fliegt mir der Knallkopp dazwischen ^^

PCGH - PCGH sucht den ultimativen Spielescreenshot: die ersten Einsendungen - 2008/07/cod4.jpg


----------



## <--@ndré--> (18. Juli 2008)

Habe noch ein paar Updates eingefügt - hier...


----------



## Klutten (18. Juli 2008)

Hier gibt es ein neues Howto zum Thema Bilderupload.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...rtikel/20288-howto-bilderupload-im-forum.html

 Einfacher geht es eigentlich nicht mehr.


----------



## CeresPK (19. Juli 2008)

wie findet ihr denn diese beiden hier

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...imativen-spiele-screenshot-20080719003557.jpg

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...imativen-spiele-screenshot-20080719004429.jpg


----------



## <--@ndré--> (19. Juli 2008)

Sehr gut, vorallem der erste!


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (19. Juli 2008)

Darf ich erfahren wie ihr meine findet? 

Index of /pcgh (liegen auf meinem Root)

MfG
Dennisb19


----------



## alex9.3 (19. Juli 2008)

@Dennisb19: Das 3.ist cool 


Wie findet ihr meine? 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=21698&d=1216496719
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=21700&d=1216496719
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=21701&d=1216496719
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=21702&d=1216496719
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=21703&d=1216496719
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=21708&d=1216497384


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (19. Juli 2008)

@ alex9.3

Mir gefällt dein 2. Screenshot am besten 

MfG
Dennisb19


----------



## infoflie (20. Juli 2008)

GamerPC schrieb:


> ok hat sich erledigt!
> 
> Ist verdeutlicht wurden
> 
> ...


 

ok hier mein green-screen aus bug-field 2


----------



## Eiche (20. Juli 2008)

da wird am montag aber viel gelöscht.
wer lesen kann ist im vorteil oder
@PCGH wie stehts eigentlich mit Sachen die auf dem Index stehen bzw erst ab 18 sind die dürft ja eigentlich gar nicht bringen


----------



## Adrenalize (20. Juli 2008)

Index != ab18
Indizierte Spiele sind die, die du nicht im Laden findest bzw. nur unter der Theke, die dürfen nicht beworben werden, ergo keine Reviews, keine Bilder usw.
Ab18-Titel stehen ja mittlerweile gekennzeichnet im Laden, dürfen getestet usw. werden, da sind Screenshots afaik kein Problem.

Aber es ist erstaunlich, wieviele Leute da offensichtlich nie lesen gelernt haben. falsche Größe, Bilder nur als Anhang...
infoflie sollte imho einen Sonderpreis bekommen, der erste Held, der einen Screenshot im Diskussionsthread hochläd.


----------



## mrcplay3 (20. Juli 2008)

Wie findet ihr des:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...-ultimativen-spiele-screenshot-crysis-neu.jpg


----------



## Special_Flo (20. Juli 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:
			
		

> Aber es ist erstaunlich, wieviele Leute da offensichtlich nie lesen gelernt haben. falsche Größe, Bilder nur als Anhang...
> infoflie sollte imho einen Sonderpreis bekommen, der erste Held, der einen Screenshot im Diskussionsthread hochläd.



ich kann dir nur zustimmen also das ist dann nen Glück für uns oder? wenn ca. 50% der Screens nicht gewertet werden!^^
mfg Special_Flo


----------



## mrcplay3 (20. Juli 2008)

Special_Flo schrieb:


> ich kann dir nur zustimmen also das ist dann nen Glück für uns oder? wenn ca. 50% der Screens nicht gewertet werden!^^
> mfg Special_Flo



Ganz meiner Meinung !
WIssen wahrscheinlich nichtmal, was es zu gewinnen gibt !


----------



## exxe (20. Juli 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Aber es ist erstaunlich, wieviele Leute da offensichtlich nie lesen gelernt haben. falsche Größe, Bilder nur als Anhang...
> infoflie sollte imho einen Sonderpreis bekommen, der erste Held, der einen Screenshot im Diskussionsthread hochläd.





oder der eine der seinen namen rein kopiert hat, was ja bearbeitung ist, was ja verboten ist

ala die ummunity votet und wenn die meinen namen sehn gewenne ich bestimmt


----------



## LilMo911 (20. Juli 2008)

Hey,
ihr seid gar nicht auf meine Bilder eingegangen... 
Könnt ihr die vielleicht 'mal ein bisschen beurteilen?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ativen-spiele-screenshot-diskussion-4.html#33

@ales9.3: Ich finde das 6. am Besten^^
@Dennisb19: Bei dir finde ich das 2. am Besten!! (Stimmung usw.)

LilMo911


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Juli 2008)

Was ich schade finde ist, dass viele Leute falsch posten und dabei gerade erst angemeldet sind und wahrscheinlich nie wieder on kommen wenn sie nicht gewinnen. 

Ich finde das Gewinnspiel sollte nicht für alle zugänglich sein, so erst ab 25 Beitägen, dann dürfte das in Ordnung gehen. 



Ich lade die Bilder hier im Thread hoch - auch als Vollbild. 

(klicken -->) _*No Bravery*_ (<-- klicken)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Würde mich über Kommentare freuen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## mrcplay3 (20. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Was ich schade finde ist, dass viele Leute falsch posten und dabei gerade erst angemeldet sind und wahrscheinlich nie wieder on kommen wenn sie nicht gewinnen.
> 
> Ich finde das Gewinnspiel sollte nicht für alle zugänglich sein, so erst ab 25 Beitägen, dann dürfte das in Ordnung gehen.
> 
> ...



Das sind doch nicht deine eigenen?!
Wo ist dann das HUD?
Bearbeiten darf man sie auch nicht, richtig?
Also dürfte man doch dann auch nicht Andre for PCGHX machen oder?!


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Juli 2008)

1. Bitte keine ganzen Screens quoten. 

2. Doch, sind meine. Das HUD kannst du nämlich ausblenden.
Dafür öffnest du die Konsole mit ^ und tippst dann ein:

```
cl_hud 0
```

_Das ist übrigens ein L und kein I. _

Wenn du wieder "cl_hud 1" eintippst blendest du das HUD wieder ein. 

Gruß,
André

/edit:


> Also dürfte man doch dann auch nicht Andre for PCGHX machen oder?!



Doch, das ist abgeklärt, weil es sonst immer wieder Witzbolde gibt die deine Screens klauen (frag "xTc") und es ist ja keine Bearbeitung am Bild sondern nur ein Wasserzeichen. 
Willst du mich loswerden? 

Es steht sogar in den Teilnahmebedingungen:


PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> - Die Screenshots dürfen - außer in der Größe - nicht nachbearbeitet werden, Wasserzeichen hinzuzufügen, ist erlaubt.


----------



## exxe (20. Juli 2008)

im ersten post steht 


> - Die Screenshots dürfen - außer in der Größe - nicht nachbearbeitet werden



von wasserzeichen erlaubt steht da gar nix
und ich finds auch voll unfair wenn in der cumunity abgestimmt wird und bei einem der name drin steht

och den kenn ich vote ich mal für das bild


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Juli 2008)

Ich weiß ja nicht, welchen "ersten Post" du gelesen hast, aber in dem von PCGH_Oliver steht eindeutig:


> Die Screenshots dürfen - außer in der Größe - nicht nachbearbeitet werden, Wasserzeichen hinzuzufügen, ist erlaubt.



Hier kannst du gucken, falls du nicht glaubst!

Gruß,
André


----------



## exxe (20. Juli 2008)

dann is das aber erst vor 5minuten rein editiert worden

immer diese nachträglichen regeländerungen
am ende dürfen wir doch noch 1600x1200 pixel und das chaos is perfect


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. Juli 2008)

Lol - das wäre geil. Ich bei meiner 2560x900er Auflösung. 

Ich denke das war eigentlich schon immer erlaubt, Oli hatte nur vergessen es explizit hinzuschreiben. 
Und er sagt ja man soll bei Fragen via PM fragen. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## mrcplay3 (20. Juli 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Lol - das wäre geil. Ich bei meiner 2560x900er Auflösung.
> 
> Ich denke das war eigentlich schon immer erlaubt, Oli hatte nur vergessen es explizit hinzuschreiben.
> Und er sagt ja man soll bei Fragen via PM fragen.
> ...



Jo sry,
dann is ja gut ^^
Die Screens sind ganz cool,
find meinen aber besser ^^



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alex9.3 (20. Juli 2008)

LilMo911 schrieb:


> Hey,
> ihr seid gar nicht auf meine Bilder eingegangen...
> Könnt ihr die vielleicht 'mal ein bisschen beurteilen?
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/p...ativen-spiele-screenshot-diskussion-4.html#33
> ...



Bei mir steht: Page not found


----------



## SeloX (20. Juli 2008)

bitte mal um ein feedback meiner screens:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...timativen-spiele-screenshot-6.html#post173165

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...imativen-spiele-screenshot-21.html#post175188

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...imativen-spiele-screenshot-22.html#post175336

edit:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...imativen-spiele-screenshot-24.html#post175647


----------



## crown0001 (21. Juli 2008)

Kurze Frage:
Einige User posten für ihre Bilder immer einen neuen Beitrag. Ich habe bisher meine Bilder jediglich in einem Beitrag zusammengefasst und falls neue enstanden sind diese per Edit hinzugefügt.

Ist das in Ordnung so, oder gelangen nur die Bilder in die Auswahlliste, die immer einen neuen Beitrag spendiert bekommen? Ist ja möglich, dass ihr nur die neusten Beiträge im Auge behält anstatt auch die älteren Posts nach neuen Bildern zu durchsuchen.

Wäre für eine Antwort von den Verantwortlichen sehr dankbar, dann werde ich mich dem anpassen (falls nötig).

Grüße,
crown0001


----------



## Adrenalize (21. Juli 2008)

Ich denke das ist egal, die werden eh alle Beiträge von Anfang bis Ende nochmal durchgehen, wenn sie diese 10 Finalisten auswählen.


----------



## crown0001 (21. Juli 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Ich denke das ist egal, die werden eh alle Beiträge von Anfang bis Ende nochmal durchgehen, wenn sie diese 10 Finalisten auswählen.



Gut. Die Frage hat sich gerade eh quasi erledigt, da in einem Beitrag nicht mehr als 15 Uploads erlaubt sind und ich jetzt zwangsläufig einen neuen schreiben muss.

Grüße,
crown0001

edit:
Würde mich über ein wenig Feedback hier in dem Thread auch freuen  Meine Screenshots sind in 3 Beiträgen zusammengefasst, die ich unten verlinke. Die Spiele sind Crysis, Race Driver: GRID und Call of Duty 4: Modern Warfare. Ich verschicke die Screenshots nach Wettbewerbsende auch gerne in 1680x1050 an alle, die Interesse daran haben.

Beitrag 1
Beitrag 2
Beitrag 3


----------



## mrcplay3 (21. Juli 2008)

crown0001 schrieb:


> Gut. Die Frage hat sich gerade eh quasi erledigt, da in einem Beitrag nicht mehr als 15 Uploads erlaubt sind und ich jetzt zwangsläufig einen neuen schreiben muss.
> 
> Grüße,
> crown0001
> ...




Ich find die Crysis Screens am besten, wo der ins Meer geworfen wird !
Ich würd mir auch gern mehr aktivität hier wünschen !


----------



## CeresPK (21. Juli 2008)

welches Bild findet ihr von den bisher geposteten am besten.
Eines Stich ja meistens jedem sofort ins auge und behält es erstmal im Kopf.
Mein Favorit ist das Bild von Mona Sax, es ist ein Bild von Lordghost (Post132).
Für mich ist es schon unter den Top 10.
Meine Bilder etwa haben da keine Chance weil so zu sehr nachbearbeitet aussehen obwohl sie alle in TDU endstanden sind (post 131 und 133)


----------



## Monocus (21. Juli 2008)

crown0001 schrieb:


> Gut. Die Frage hat sich gerade eh quasi erledigt, da in einem Beitrag nicht mehr als 15 Uploads erlaubt sind und ich jetzt zwangsläufig einen neuen schreiben muss.
> 
> Grüße,
> crown0001
> ...



Beim ersten Beitrag finde ich das 3. und 4. am schönsten.
Beim zweiten Beitrag gefällt mir das 6. und das 8. Bild am besten.
Die Bilder vom dritten Beitrag gefallen mir alle nicht so gut 

Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn ihr mal meine Screenshots kommentieren könntet:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=21943&stc=1&d=1216555794
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=21944&stc=1&d=1216555794
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=21945&stc=1&d=1216555794
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=21946&stc=1&d=1216555794
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=21947&stc=1&d=1216555794
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=21948&stc=1&d=1216555794
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=21949&stc=1&d=1216555794
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=21950&stc=1&d=1216555794
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=21941&stc=1&d=1216555794
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=21942&stc=1&d=1216555794



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## mrcplay3 (21. Juli 2008)

Die beiden:

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=21946&stc=1&d=1216555794
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=21947&stc=1&d=1216555794
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=21948&stc=1&d=1216555794

von dir gefallen mir am besten 
Das ist schon was besondres, weil ich nämlich Rollenspiele hasse ^^


----------



## froschman (21. Juli 2008)

:x    :x    :x


----------



## mrcplay3 (21. Juli 2008)

froschman schrieb:


> :x    :x    :x




Völliger Schwachsinn meiner Meinung nach !


----------



## froschman (21. Juli 2008)

danke für deine meinung


----------



## BaggiBox (21. Juli 2008)

Ich würde gerne eure Meinung über meine Bilder lesen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## alex9.3 (21. Juli 2008)

lol, Baggibox, da sieht man sich wieder . Die Screens sehen gut aus. Ich finde das letzte am besten  ... Ist das deine *top-secret* map ?


----------



## BaggiBox (22. Juli 2008)

alex9.3 schrieb:


> lol, Baggibox, da sieht man sich wieder . Die Screens sehen gut aus. Ich finde das letzte am besten  ... Ist das deine *top-secret* map ?


 
Hey^^

Du hast das Bild niemals gesehen und diesen Satz hast du niemals geschrieben !


PS: Ich wollte das Bild garnicht hier posten, geschweige denn bei CrysisHQ.^^


----------



## .maSk (22. Juli 2008)

Was macht eigentlich für euch einen "ultimativen Spiele Screenshot" aus nachdem gefragt wurde?

Bei manchen Screens kann man was lustiges entdecken, andere wiederum haben eine schöne Grafik oder sind schön in Szene gesetzt, aber bei manchen denke ich mir nur "hä?! wasn daran jetzt besonderes?" - diese tauchen besonders gerne bei usern auf die 10x posten und jedes mal 7 Bilder anhängen  

Ich bin für mehr Qualität anstatt Quantität.

Aber sind schon 'nen paar schöne screens bei, macht spaß durch den Thread zu klicken


----------



## 22g Pinguin (22. Juli 2008)

Hallo zusammen! 

Das is mein beitrag - würde mich über kommentare sehr freuen - eigentlicher Beitrag ist das 
erste Bild - das zweite nur der vollständigkeit halber.  (was 1 sekunde später geschah)

Zu finden auf seite 29 des Wettbewerb-threads - hier der linkfür grosse Version der Bilder.

http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa301/Pinguin_photos/pl_goldrush0013-1.jpg
http://i199.photobucket.com/albums/aa301/Pinguin_photos/pl_goldrush0014-1.jpg


Für mich muss es halt ein action-shot sein - und keine "gestellte Szene" 
die nur schöne Landschaft etc zeigt.

Hoffentlich gefällts!


----------



## mrcplay3 (22. Juli 2008)

22g Pinguin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Das is mein beitrag - würde mich über kommentare sehr freuen - eigentlicher Beitrag ist das
> erste Bild - das zweite nur der vollständigkeit halber.  (was 1 sekunde später geschah)
> ...



Crysis oder andere Landschaften, also INGAME, gefallen mir viel besser als zB TF2,
aber:
Was ist am 2. Screen besondres? Man sieht doch eh nur die hälfte und als super Screen find ich den nicht geeignet.

Landschaften, die immer hinten auf den Verpackungen sind, quasi Werbung dafür machen, sehen doch ziemlich geil aus, wenn es ingame ist, find ich, wie halt Crysis, deswegn Post ich auch nur welche von Crysis, aber ich find meine eine Boot-Explosion so geil ^^


----------



## 22g Pinguin (22. Juli 2008)

Ein Spiele Screenshot muss für mich aktion zeigen & atmosphäre haben - sonst ist er für mich 
halt nur eine grafikdemonstration dem das "leben" fehlt, jedem das seine.

Aber wie gesagt - der zweite soll nur zeigen was danach geschah - 
sollte nix besonders darstellen.


----------



## Xerk (22. Juli 2008)

Cerespk91 schrieb:


> welches Bild findet ihr von den bisher geposteten am besten.[...]


Also für mich ist der beste Screenshot dieser. (Einen Sonderpreis für Skill sollte es bei diesem Screenshot geben.)

Edit:
Jetzt wäre dieser, der beste Screenshot. *fg*


----------



## 5t0ne (22. Juli 2008)

jo das gehört zu Kategorie - das war mein letztes Foto  

für Crysis kann man ja fast schon ein separates Gewinnspiel machen nach der menge
 der Screenshots, vielleicht kommt ja ne spende von Cevat Yerli oder so ...

hoffe aber mal das bei der Endausscheidung der besten 10 Screenshots nicht ¾ von
 Crysis sind.

bei den Metal Gear Solid 4 Bild gehe ich mal davon aus das es außer Wertung läuft
 sonst wäre das  ein wenig verwirrend mit den "ultimativen Spielescreenshot“.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (25. Juli 2008)

so sind viele coole bildr bei bin aber der meinung das jay.gee schon gewonnen hat. hab zwar seine bilder hier net alle gesehn aber das was er im 3d center forum so abgibt ist der hammer. er war übrigens die erste person an die ich bei diesem thread gedacht habe( hab gedacht hoffentlich macht er net mit und was macht er? er meldet sich an und macht mit)


----------



## 3utcho (25. Juli 2008)

naja zum Glück gehts ja beim Wettbewerb nicht um aufgeblähte Bildchen, da
 sind bis jetzt jedenfalls ein paar coole Screens dabei, die einen nicht
 unbedingt von der Grafik überzeugen würden. So gesehen könnten ein paar
 Strichmännchen schon zum ultimativen shot reichen, wenn die Message passt


----------



## Bliccer (25. Juli 2008)

Wie ist denn das mit dem Wasserzeichen? Wollte auch welche "einschicken", aber ich müsste die eine Infozeile "überkleben" und wollte einfach das Logo vom Spiel nehmen. Ist sowas wie bei dem MGS 4 Screenshot erlaubt? Normalerweise sind ja Wasserzeichern die unscheinbaren durchsichtigen Logos, die in ner Ecke oder in der Mitte des Bildes platziert sind. Und ich wollte eben einfach das Logo nehmen und rechts oben platzieren.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (25. Juli 2008)

so hab jetzt auch ma biler geupt und würd mich über feedback freuen
Link


----------



## Fransen (25. Juli 2008)

Wow bin gerade aus dem Urlaub zurückgekommen

Wahnsinn wie viele neue dazugekommen sind und sehr schöne dabei

Mich würde mal interessieren wie viel Neuanmeldungen wir seit dem Beginn der ganzen Aktionen hatten


Greeze
Fransen


----------



## B4umkuch3n (25. Juli 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Wow bin gerade aus dem Urlaub zurückgekommen
> 
> Wahnsinn wie viele neue dazugekommen sind und sehr schöne dabei
> 
> ...


es sind sehr viele wenn du z.b ma auf der letzten seite guckst hat da keiner mehr als 4 posts


----------



## RomeoJ (25. Juli 2008)

So, dann auch mal eines gemacht eben gerade...

Und ich finde es geil Lustig....

Spruch dazu:....Hey..aldar, sag mal meien Schuhgrösse...*SMASH*...lool..scheiss situation..

Und der Zweite...: ..schaue mir ins Laufwerk...Süsse...


----------



## B4umkuch3n (26. Juli 2008)

RomeoJ schrieb:


> So, dann auch mal eines gemacht eben gerade...
> 
> Und ich finde es geil Lustig....
> 
> ...



öhm die pics sollten eignetlich hier rein
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...hen-den-ultimativen-spiele-screenshot-38.html


----------



## RomeoJ (26. Juli 2008)

hehe schon gesehen udn natürlich auch dort reingeposted...

habe ich falsch gedacht...aber danke für den Hinweis..


----------



## B4umkuch3n (26. Juli 2008)

achso noch ne sache. so wie ich das verstanden hab dürfen die bilder nich breiter als 900pixel sein und müssen als volbild in deinen post eingefügt werden. aber abgesehn davon und das deine pics ein bisl pixelig rüberkommen sind sie recht cool


----------



## Bliccer (26. Juli 2008)

Darf man jetzt ein Logo drüberpappen oder gilt sowas nicht als Wasserzeichen?


----------



## B4umkuch3n (26. Juli 2008)

Bliccer schrieb:


> Darf man jetzt ein Logo drüberpappen oder gilt sowas nicht als Wasserzeichen?


kann ich dir nicht genau sagen.wenn du dir nicht sicher bist mach es einfach nicht oder rede mit oliver


----------



## Bliccer (26. Juli 2008)

Oliver meldet sich nicht und Falk auch nicht. Weil das Logo son blödes Infofenster perfekt überdecken würde, was ich mit Konselenbefehle einfach nicht wegbekomme.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (26. Juli 2008)

Bliccer schrieb:


> Oliver meldet sich nicht und Falk auch nicht. Weil das Logo son blödes Infofenster perfekt überdecken würde, was ich mit Konselenbefehle einfach nicht wegbekomme.


ich denke ma das das dann nicht ok ist. wann hast die angeschrieben?


----------



## Bliccer (26. Juli 2008)

Falk heute, Olive vor öhm 2 Tagen? Aber wenn es nicht ok ist, dann können die das doch trotzdem sagen.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (26. Juli 2008)

Bliccer schrieb:


> Falk heute, Olive vor öhm 2 Tagen? Aber wenn es nicht ok ist, dann können die das doch trotzdem sagen.


dann sollten sie geantwortet haben oder vllt hast nich nett genuge gefragt.
also ich würd sagen mach es nicht aber das is ja deine sache


----------



## Bliccer (26. Juli 2008)

Das sieht dann aber strunzblöd aus  Naja okay... dann schau ich mal. Muss auch sagen, dass bei den Screenshots so geile dabei WÄREN, wenn die Leute ihr Hud ausgeschaltet hätten.


----------



## .maSk (26. Juli 2008)

...Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil Jungs ;P



> *Teilnahmebedingungen:*
> - Ihr müsst Mitglied bei PCGH Extreme sein
> - Ihr müsst in der Lage sein, einen Screenshot machen zu können
> - Die maximale Bildbreite beträgt 900 Pixel
> ...


----------



## Bliccer (27. Juli 2008)

Ja das habe ich auch gelesen. Aber normalerweise ist ja ein Wasserzeichen eben zB der eigene Name oder so, aber eben transparent. Ich will aber ein Logo verwenden, dass man auf jeden Fall sieht. Das ist eben mein Problem.


----------



## Jycano (27. Juli 2008)

Hallo! 
Ich verfolgen denn Haupt Thread schon seit Beginn mit Begeisterung und werde demnächst auch eigen Screen reinstellen. Vorher würde ich jedoch gerne ein Feedback haben.


----------



## Xerk (27. Juli 2008)

6. Bild ist sehr gut
2. Bild sind gut
4. und 5. Bild sind ok
1. und 3. Bild sind nicht so toll.


----------



## sh4sta (27. Juli 2008)

Kann mir jemand sagen von welchem Game(und/oder auch Mod) dieser Screen is?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...en-den-ultimativen-spiele-screenshot-x3_1.jpg

Wurde gepostet von glenn11.


greetz


----------



## mrcplay3 (28. Juli 2008)

sh4sta schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand sagen von welchem Game(und/oder auch Mod) dieser Screen is?
> 
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...en-den-ultimativen-spiele-screenshot-x3_1.jpg
> 
> ...




Ist das nicht X3-Reunion, glaub ich..?


----------



## Bliccer (28. Juli 2008)

Das ist die Enterprise... also irgend ein Star Trek Teil.


----------



## spanky (28. Juli 2008)

nach dem link Namen und der Reihenfolge ist das X3 


glenn11 schrieb:


> da sind ein paar Screenshot von mir.....TestDrive, X3 und FS2004


 TestDrive oder FS2004 ist das jedenfalls nicht 



Bliccer schrieb:


> Das ist die Enterprise... also irgend ein Star Trek Teil.


[FONT=&quot]_[FONT=&quot][/FONT]_[/FONT]das sollte die Voyager sein und nicht die Enterprise


----------



## sh4sta (28. Juli 2008)

X³ hatte ich mir auch schon gedacht, aber welche Mod?



greetz


----------



## spanky (28. Juli 2008)

eventuell findest du ja hier was

h*tp://forum.egosoft.com/viewtopic.php?t=168652


----------



## mrcplay3 (28. Juli 2008)

spanky schrieb:


> h*tp://forum.egosoft.com/viewtopic.php?t=168652



wieso darf man hier (auch auf anderen seiten, wie youtube) keine vollen links mehr posten?
is doch voll der schwachsinn !


----------



## sh4sta (28. Juli 2008)

Danke Spanky für den Link. 



greetz


----------



## alex9.3 (28. Juli 2008)

Wie findet ihr den hier?

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=24965&stc=1&d=1217265174

über feedback würde ich mich freuen .


----------



## Jycano (28. Juli 2008)

Joa ganz nett sieht mir nach CryEngine2 aus... Welcher Mod is denn das?
Könntest du im gegenzug meine Screens Bewerten?  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/ankuendigungen/20193-pcgh-extreme-wir-suchen-den-ultimativen-spiele-screenshot-44.html#post181406


----------



## Fransen (28. Juli 2008)

Jycano schrieb:


> Welcher Mod is denn das?
> Könntest du im gegenzug meine Screens Bewerten?



1.Den Mod, den du benutzt hast, würde mich auch interessieren



2.Falls es dich nicht stört bewerte ich deine mal

Sie gefallen mir alle sehr gut, da du nie die Anzeigen (map etc.) mit drauf hast, hab zwar keine Ahnung wie du das machst, aber.

Vorallem aber Bild 2 und 3 sind hammer gut gelungen


----------



## Jycano (28. Juli 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> 1.Den Mod, den du benutzt hast, würde mich auch interessieren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke sowas hör ich gerne . Das HUD ausbleden ist übrigens extrem kompliziert : Optionen -> HUD-Einstellungen!


----------



## SeloX (28. Juli 2008)

man kann bei ac das komplette hud ausblenden. is im optionsmenü

edit: mist, ein bisschen zu langsam^^


----------



## Fransen (28. Juli 2008)

Jycano schrieb:


> Danke sowas hör ich gerne . Das HUD ausbleden ist übrigens extrem kompliziert : Optionen -> HUD-Einstellungen!



Ich habe da nicht so nen Plan von, ich habe Assass nur kurz angespielt


----------



## Jycano (28. Juli 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Ich habe da nicht so nen Plan von, ich habe Assass nur kurz angespielt


Würde dir aber empfehlen es weiter zu zocken. Is' am Anfang langweilig doch so ab ca. dem 3 Attentat wirds gut.


----------



## Fransen (28. Juli 2008)

Jycano schrieb:


> Würde dir aber empfehlen es weiter zu zocken. Is' am Anfang langweilig doch so ab ca. dem 3 Attentat wirds gut.



Werde es wohl mal wieder installieren


----------



## alex9.3 (29. Juli 2008)

Jycano schrieb:


> Joa ganz nett sieht mir nach CryEngine2 aus... Welcher Mod is denn das?
> Könntest du im gegenzug meine Screens Bewerten?  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...imativen-spiele-screenshot-44.html#post181406



Nochmal für alle,(hab schon pms bekommen). Das ist die Cryengine2 und das ist nicht irgendeine Mod, das ist meine Mod/Map . 

Deine Screens sind aber auch nicht schlecht . Möge der beste gewinnen xD 


edit: hab hier noch 2 hochgeladen :
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/attachment.php?attachmentid=25121&d=1217344660

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...en-den-ultimativen-spiele-screenshot-obs2.jpg


----------



## Fransen (29. Juli 2008)

alex9.3 schrieb:


> Nochmal für alle,(hab schon pms bekommen). Das ist die Cryengine2 und das ist nicht irgendeine Mod, das ist meine Mod/Map .



Schöne Map gibt es die auch zum download??


----------



## 5t0ne (30. Juli 2008)

darf man so was eigentlich zeigen bezüglich NS Symbole, in der deutschen Fassung sind die ja nicht zu sehen ?



deknutes schrieb:


> Die noch...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jycano (30. Juli 2008)

5t0ne schrieb:


> darf man so was eigentlich zeigen bezüglich NS Symbole, in der deutschen Fassung sind die ja nicht zu sehen ?



Eine Gute Frage... Das Spiel ist entweder ein Mod oder ein Spiel das auf dem Index steht, denn, meines wissens nach sind Spiele die das Hakenkreuz behinhalten / Darstellen sind grundsätzlich auf dem Index.


----------



## mrcplay3 (30. Juli 2008)

Jycano schrieb:


> Eine Gute Frage... Das Spiel ist entweder ein Mod oder ein Spiel das auf dem Index steht, denn, meines wissens nach sind Spiele die das Hakenkreuz behinhalten / Darstellen sind grundsätzlich auf dem Index.


ich schätz auch nicht erlaubt...


----------



## Fransen (30. Juli 2008)

mrcplay3 schrieb:


> ich schätz auch nicht erlaubt...



Da schätz du richtig, in Deutschland sind solche Symbole verboten, da Verfassungswiedrig.

Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht täusche war/ist es in der Kunst noch erlaubt (z.b Filme), da war irgendwas mit der Kunst- und Meinungsfreiheit
-->> allerdings sind sie hier dann nur erlaubt, wenn auch vernünftig (Kunstvoll) mit ihnen umgegangen wird.


----------



## deknutes (30. Juli 2008)

Ich hab doch gleich gewusst das das _diskutiert wird. 
Das Mündungsfeuer der MP_ _44, mit dem ich den Deutschen erschiesse, wird leider nicht wahrgenommen, oder das Rauchverbot.



Übrigens: Ist die Eng. Version. Die dürfen das, überall auf der Welt, nur in der B.R.D. nicht.

_


----------



## alex9.3 (30. Juli 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Schöne Map gibt es die auch zum download??



Ne, ist noch nicht fertig


----------



## 5t0ne (30. Juli 2008)

deknutes schrieb:


> Übrigens: Ist die Eng. Version. Die dürfen das, überall auf der Welt, nur in der B.R.D. nicht.[/I]



jo und warum haste den Screen immer noch nicht entfernt? Zuletzt war das
 glaube ich beim E3 Wolfenstein 2 Trailer der Aufgrund bedenklicher Symbole auf
 keiner Deutschen Spiele Website veröffentlicht werden durfte, da wurde nur
  zum Teil dann auf andere Seiten (Shacknews, ...) verwiesen.


----------



## deknutes (30. Juli 2008)

Habe es entfernt.


----------



## Jycano (30. Juli 2008)

Hallo würde gerne mal wieder Feedback für meine neusten screen bekommen. http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/ankuendigungen/20193-pcgh-extreme-wir-suchen-den-ultimativen-spiele-screenshot-46.html


----------



## 3utcho (30. Juli 2008)

deknutes in der Miniaturansicht ist das aber immer noch zu finden und warum
 haste nicht gleich noch die grösse auf 900x675 (1024x768) geändert, so
 werden die wahrscheinlich nicht berücksichtigt. 

Jycano das Bild mit der Taube und das blutige Feuerwerk, auf dem Zweiten
 blick ist das "Heul doch!“ auch noch ok.


----------



## SeloX (30. Juli 2008)

hmm, rygels screens(http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/ankuendigungen/20193-pcgh-extreme-wir-suchen-den-ultimativen-spiele-screenshot-45.html#post182437) schauen denen von PCGH(PCGH - Bildergalerie: Crysis mit Texturmod und verbesserter Beleuchtung - 2008/07/Crysis_Rygel_09.jpg).

is zwar mit RYGEL'S mod gemacht worden, aber jeder kann sich in nem forum so nennen.


----------



## alex9.3 (30. Juli 2008)

SeloX schrieb:


> hmm, rygels screens(http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...imativen-spiele-screenshot-45.html#post182437) schauen denen von PCGH(PCGH - Bildergalerie: Crysis mit Texturmod und verbesserter Beleuchtung - 2008/07/Crysis_Rygel_09.jpg).
> 
> is zwar mit RYGEL'S mod gemacht worden, aber jeder kann sich in nem forum so nennen.



hm, wer weiß . Die schauen nicht nur ähnlich, die schauen gleich - ach, wie kommts - sind ja auch die gleichen xD(oder ich hab einen Knick in der Optik). Ich fände es schon unfähr, wenns nicht von Rygel kommt o.o


----------



## Fransen (30. Juli 2008)

alex9.3 schrieb:


> oder ich hab einen Knick in der Optik



Dann hätte ich aber auch nen gewaltigen


----------



## eightcore (31. Juli 2008)

Könnt ihr mir die Bilder bewerten??? 
Wäre euch dankbar...


----------



## mrcplay3 (1. August 2008)

eightcore schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir die Bilder bewerten???
> Wäre euch dankbar...


Nix besondres !
Sind da nicht RenderBilder?


----------



## Jycano (1. August 2008)

eightcore schrieb:


> Könnt ihr mir die Bilder bewerten???
> Wäre euch dankbar...



Joa ganz ok, aber nichts Besonderes...

@mrcplay3: Ich glaube du meinst andrede bilder, eightcores Bilder sind weiter unten.


----------



## Zizzler (1. August 2008)

Na ganz so schlimm sind die auch nicht, gibt jedenfalls schon genug Pics die belangloser sind.
Das Crysis Bild mit dem fliegenden Reifen wo der Typ durchschaut, vielleicht kannste das noch so machen das der Typ mit ner Panzerfaust durch den Reifen schiest, das wäre dann vielleicht spektakulär genug für manche.


----------



## mrcplay3 (1. August 2008)

Jycano schrieb:


> Joa ganz ok, aber nichts Besonderes...
> 
> @mrcplay3: Ich glaube du meinst andrede bilder, eightcores Bilder sind weiter unten.



ja danke, sry meinte die falschen 
ich dachte die s***** prey dinger ^^


----------



## Black_Beetle (1. August 2008)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...hen-den-ultimativen-spiele-screenshot-49.htmlhttp://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...hen-den-ultimativen-spiele-screenshot-48.html

So nun würde ich gern mal eure Meinung zu meinen Alone in the Dark 5 Screenshots hören wollen.


----------



## jay.gee (2. August 2008)

_*Da man mir versucht hat im anderen Thread ans Bein zu pinkeln, hier mal eine kleine Stellungsnahme von mir zu meinen Screens:

*_


mrcplay3 schrieb:


> Alter falter, irgendwann ist auch mal gut, ist nur ne Grafikkarte, man muss ja nicht gleich 24 Thema's hier machen !


_* Zuerst einmal möchte ich klarstellen, dass meine Intention absolut nicht die Grafikkarte ist. Ich kann versichern, dass ich in punkto Hardware eigentlich immer recht gut bedient bin.*_

Vielmehr betreibe ich mit einigen "Gleichgesinnten" ein kleines Hobby - das wir von mir aus gerne als "virtuelles Fotografieren" bezeichnen können. Für "Aussenstehende" mag ein Screenshot nur ein Screenshot sein, aber es gibt da Leute, die fliegen durch 3D-Welten und spielen mit Perspektiven, Ausleuchtungen, Motiven, Blickwinkel ect.pp - um ein bestimmtes Artdesign- und Bilder einzufangen. Wie gesagt - das mag für Leute die nicht in der Materie drin sind, absolut unverständlich klingen - nur sollte man es diesen Leuten aus Unwissenheit nicht falsch auslegen. 


mrcplay3 schrieb:


> Machste den ganzen Tag nur Screens ey?


Genaugenommen habe ich für diesen Contest nicht einen einzigen Screen gemacht, sondern bediene mich einfach der Bilder aus meiner Sammlung. Das Uploaden und die Veröffentlichung im spezifischen Thread ist ein minimaler Aufwand - gleichzeitig aber eine kleine Chance, unser Hobby der Öffentlichkeit einmal aufzuzeigen - ja, zum Teil auch meine eigenen Bilder abseits meiner _Mainplattform_, >>>dem 3D-Center<<<, einmal zu präsentieren. **Grüsse an dieser Stelle an Rygel** 

Eigentlich wollte ich bei diesem Contest zuerst nicht einmal mitmachen, da die Regeln zu sehr einschränken. Das Minimieren auf 900Pixel verfälscht die Bilder extrem und gibt im Ergebnis nicht wirklich das wieder, >>>was ich persönlich einfangen möchte<<<. Zu diesem Contest wurde ich indirekt eingeladen und nun bin ich dabei. Die Platzierung ist für mich persönlich völlig nebensächlich.



mrcplay3 schrieb:


> ICh find die eh nicht actiongeladen, die sin immer so lässig, uncool...!


Wenn ich irgendetwas nicht sein wollte, dann ist das lässig oder cool. Wie ich bereits sagte - ich habe andere Intentionen. Danke aber an dieser Stelle an die Jungs, die mir ihr super nettes Feedback per PN haben zukommen lassen. _Das mal als Statement von mir zu den unsachlichen Vorwürfen._


----------



## Adrenalize (2. August 2008)

jay.gee schrieb:


> Genaugenommen habe ich für diesen Contest nicht einen einzigen Screen gemacht, sondern bediene mich einfach der Bilder aus meiner Sammlung. Das Uploaden und die Veröffentlichung im spezifischen Thread ist ein minimaler Aufwand - gleichzeitig aber eine kleine Chance, unser Hobby der Öffentlichkeit einmal aufzuzeigen - ja, zum Teil auch meine eigenen Bilder abseits meiner _Mainplattform_, >>>dem 3D-Center<<<, einmal zu presentieren. **Grüsse an dieser Stelle an Rygel**
> 
> Eigentlich wollte ich bei diesem Contest eigentlich auch gar nicht mitmachen, da die Regeln zu sehr einschränken. Das Minimieren auf 900Pixel verfälscht die Bilder extrem und gibt im Ergebnis nicht wirklich das wieder, >>>was ich persönlich einfangen möchte<<<. Zu diesem Contest wurde ich indirekt eingeladen und nun bin ich dabei. Die Platzierung ist für mich persönlich völlig nebensächlich


Du musst halt verstehen, es gibt etwas umsonst, da wird der Mensch zum Tier.
Und manch einer mag sich vielleicht denken "Hey, da kommt dieser Kerl aus dem 3Dcenter und rotzt mal eben kommentarlos 100 von Screenshots hin. Der hats wohl nötig." Natürlich widerspricht das nicht den Regeln (im Gegensatz zu vielen anderen Beiträgen im Gewinnspielthread hast du ja offenbar die Regeln gelesen), insofern kann dir keiner was. Ob du dich nun über negative Kritik aufregst oder nicht, bleibt dir überlassen. 

Eine Anmerkung noch: Falls dir das mit den 900 Pixeln zu popelig ist und du an dem Gewinn eh nicht interessiert bist, mach doch einfach einen eigenen Thread auf für die virtuellen Fotografien und lade sie dort in höherer Auflösung hoch, das ist ja nicht verboten. Nur sprengt es ab 1024px Breite bei vielen halt das Forenlayout (nicht jeder hat einen 24" TFT), daher gibt es diese Regel dass man Bilder breiter als 900px nicht direkt posten soll, und daher ist das auch im Gewinnspielthread drin.

BTW: Nicht jeder kennt jedes spiel, insofern wären kurze Anmerkungen bezgl. des Titels nicht verkehrt. Manch einer findet deine Screens vielleicht super, kennt aber das spiel nicht und traut sich nicht zu fragen. Hier im Forum gibts ja einen DI-Thread für Digifotos, da schreiben die Macher auch immer Kurzinfos zu den Bildern.

In diesem Sinne, weiterhin frohes Schaffen!

PS: Wenn du die Graka doch gewinnst, obwohl du sie nicht brauchst, stehe ich als armer zu beschenkender Student bereit!


----------



## jay.gee (2. August 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Eine Anmerkung noch: Falls dir das mit den 900 Pixeln zu popelig ist und du an dem Gewinn eh nicht interessiert bist, mach doch einfach einen eigenen Thread auf für die virtuellen Fotografien und lade sie dort in höherer Auflösung hoch, das ist ja nicht verboten. Nur sprengt es ab 1024px Breite bei vielen halt das Forenlayout (nicht jeder hat einen 24" TFT), daher gibt es diese Regel dass man Bilder breiter als 900px nicht direkt posten soll, und daher ist das auch im Gewinnspielthread drin.



Mir ist schon klar, warum es diese Einschränkung gibt - sie verfälscht halt nur die originalen Bilder ziemlich.  Im übrigen sagte ich nicht, dass ich nicht an der Graka interessiert bin, sie ist für mich halt nur eine absolute Nebensächlichkeit und hat nichts mit der Anzahl meiner veröffentlichten Bilder zu tun. Ich wäre bei dem Contest defintiv auch dabei, wenn es gar nichts zu gewinnen gäbe.  



Adrenalize schrieb:


> BTW: Nicht jeder kennt jedes spiel, insofern wären kurze Anmerkungen bezgl. des Titels nicht verkehrt. Manch einer findet deine Screens vielleicht super, kennt aber das spiel nicht und traut sich nicht zu fragen. Hier im Forum gibts ja einen DI-Thread für Digifotos, da schreiben die Macher auch immer Kurzinfos zu den Bildern.


Solche "ungeschriebenen Verhaltensregeln" sind mir bekannt und werden in anderen Threads von mir auch immer berücksichtigt. Bei diesem Contest habe ich bewusst darauf verzichtet, weil ich gerne mit Motiven spiele. Das Unterbewusstsein verbindet automatisch den Titel eines Games mit den perönlichen Vorlieben- oder Abneigungen eines Spielers. Das Motiv wird dann zur Nebensächlichkeit, was imho eigentlich ziemlich schade ist. Imho wird wahrscheinlich ein "Crysis & Co-Pic" den Contest gewinnen. Und dabei ist es in vielerlei Hinsicht so einfach, dem Game in punkto Design& -Contentvielfalt, Motivauswahl ect.pp in den Ar*ch zu treten. Verstehst du was ich meine?


----------



## jay.gee (2. August 2008)

Air0r schrieb:


> wobei ich die screens zugegebenermaßen im durchschnitt recht gut finde...



Wo ist dann das Problem? Wie gesagt - ich habe für diesen Contest nicht einen Screen gemacht - und dennoch kann ich auf eine Auswahl an Motiven mit völlig unterschiedlichen Contentschwerpunkten und Motiven verweisen. Letzteres wollte ich und da es prakatisch kaum Zeitaufwand war, habe ich meine Bilder in die Runde geworfen. 



Air0r schrieb:


> sieht nur alles so bearbeitet aus...


Das kann man ja fast schon als Kompliment durchgehen lassen. 



Air0r schrieb:


> wie machst du das mit dem fokus, dass er auf hintergrund oder vordergrund liegt, bzw. nicht dort, wo du hinschaust?



Ich nehme an, Du meinst die ArmA Pics. Zuerst möchte ich dir aber einmal eine Frage stellen. Du hast mir jetzt nämlich zum zweiten mal indirekt vorgeworfen, dass ich meine Bilder nachbearbeite. Meine Frage lautet: "Warum fragst Du mich nicht direkt wie ich es gemacht habe - ohne mich im Vorfeld 2x aus Unwissenheit _anzuprangern"_? Findest Du dein Verhalten fair?

Deiner Frage entnehme ich, dass Du dich noch nie wirklich mit dem Specmode und dem "Depth of Field" in ArmA auseinandgesetzt hast.  Bist Du in ArmA feat. DoF je an ein Objekt herangetreten?  Mach das einfach mal und spiele mit den Motiven. Im Ergebnis kann das dann >>>so<<< aussehen. In diesen Fällen diente in der Regel der Boden oder ein Playermodel als Objekt.


----------



## .maSk (2. August 2008)

Nichts desto trotz musst du doch zugeben das das häufige posten deiner Bilder "spam mäßige" Züge annimt (über 100Screens), gerade für diejenigen die diese Competition ernst nehmen.
Versteh mich nicht falsch, ich bin auf deiner Wellenlänge, ich hänge auch lange Zeit in Games um bestimmte angles, situations oder lights zu bekommen - macht einfach spaß  und den Screenshot Thread schaue ich mir eigentlich auch nur an um zu sehen was andere so auf die Beine stellen.


----------



## jay.gee (2. August 2008)

.maSk schrieb:


> Nichts desto trotz musst du doch zugeben das das häufige posten deiner Bilder "spam mäßige" Züge annimt (über 100Screens), gerade für diejenigen die diese Competition ernst nehmen.



Nein, so ganz möchte ich das nicht zugeben. Ich betreibe dieses Hobby jetzt schon einige Jahre und dementsprechend gross ist auch mein Archiv an Snapsessions. Dazu kommt der Umstand, dass ich hier nicht wirklich einfach irgendwelche Screens reingeqlastscht habe. Man kann meine "Sessions" gerne noch einmal durchgehen um sich sachlich gesehen die Contentvielfalt vor Augen zu halten. 

Ich habe hier im passenden Thread nicht mal um Feedback gebeten, sondern habe völlig kommentarlos meine Bilder veröffentlicht. Wie man sich dadurch gestört fühlen kann, bleibt mir völlig schleierhaft, zumal dieses Forum über eine "Ignorierlist" verfügt. Wenn ich mir dagegen halte, wie viele Personen den Contest mit Introbildern, Zwischensequenzen und Crysis zugemüllt haben, bleibt mir eigentlich nur ein Achselzucken. Bei Crysis habe ich oft den Eindruck, als hätte man ein und den selben Screenshot hier 500x veröffentlicht. Das mal zu meiner Einstellung zum Thema "Spam".


----------



## sh4sta (2. August 2008)

Jetzt hoert doch auf mit dem sche...!

Jay hat halt Spaß an der Sache, also warum soll er "seine Werke" nich zeigen?
Ob er 100 oder 1000 postet is doch egal, jedem das seine oder Leben und leben lassen.  Wenn(wovon ich ausgehe) er weiter kommt, dann eh nur mit EINEM Bild.Deshalb Verstehe ich dieses Verhalten von einigen net...

@Jay, Poste einfach weiter deine Bilder.Ick find sie gut und schaue sie mir gerne an.Auch wenn bei manchen Bildern der Spiele Titel ganz nice wäre. 
btw. Rechtfertigen muss du dich ebenfalls nicht...



greetz


----------



## Fransen (2. August 2008)

sh4sta schrieb:


> Jetzt hoert doch auf mit dem sche...!
> 
> Jay hat halt Spaß an der Sache, also warum soll er "seine Werke" nich zeigen?
> Ob er 100 oder 1000 postet is doch egal, jedem das seine oder Leben und leben lassen.  Wenn(wovon ich ausgehe) er weiter kommt, dann eh nur mit EINEM Bild.Deshalb Verstehe ich dieses Verhalten von einigen net...
> ...



Seh' ich genauso
Mir gefallen seine Bilder auch sehr gut und ich wusste bis vor kurzem garnicht, dass ArmA so schön aussehen kann

Aber im Thread sind sehr viel schöne Bilder (mir gefallen z.b auch die Quake4 von Martin K. und noch viele mehr....) -->> leider kann nur eins' gewinnen -->> indem Sinne nochmal Good Luck @ all


----------



## 5t0ne (2. August 2008)

ganz so unnütz ist das auch nicht mit der Bilderflut von jay.gee, man kann wohl davon ausgehen wenn es nur eine Session gegeben hätte, wären seine Werke wohl schnell Untergegangen bei der Masse an Einsendungen. Wenn man natürlich fast jeden Tag was raus haut zieht man nach und nach die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich.  Wenn man schon Unmengen an Screens bringt sollte man die Sache auch was Transparenter machen mit z. B. Infos zu den Bildern, dann würde es bestimmt weniger Unstimmigkeiten geben. Des weiteren sollte man auch da von ausgehen das nicht jeder die Lust oder Zeit hat auf die Lebensgeschichte bei 3dcenter, deshalb wären gleich die Infos beim Bild posting sinnvoller. Einwenig Spamfeeling kommt schon auf weil es ja überhäuft Armed Assault shots sind, die können ja ihren reiz haben aber irgendwann tritt der Crysis Effekt ein und man klickt nur noch schnell weiter, mehr Abwechslung bei den Spiele Titeln würde da schon einiges bringen.


----------



## jay.gee (2. August 2008)

5t0ne schrieb:


> ganz so unnütz ist das auch nicht mit der Bilderflut von jay.gee, man kann wohl davon ausgehen wenn es nur eine Session gegeben hätte, wären seine Werke wohl schnell Untergegangen bei der Masse an Einsendungen. Wenn man natürlich fast jeden Tag was raus haut zieht man nach und nach die Aufmerksamkeit auf sich.



Dem ist ganz ohne Frage so, 5t0ne. Imho nennt man das auch Präsentation. Ich habe absolut kein Problem damit, einzugestehen, dass ich dieses beabsichtigt habe.



5t0ne schrieb:


> Wenn man schon Unmengen an Screens bringt sollte man die Sache auch was Transparenter machen mit z. B. Infos zu den Bildern, dann würde es bestimmt weniger Unstimmigkeiten geben.



Die Unstimmigkeiten hat es defintiv nicht wegen der mangelnden Transparenz gegeben. Alle Anfragen per PN wurden von mir super nett beantwortet. Was wird hier gewählt? Der beste Shot, oder das beste Game? Ist diese Frage aus dem Zusammenhang gerechtfertigt?



5t0ne schrieb:


> Einwenig Spamfeeling kommt schon auf weil es ja überhäuft Armed Assault shots sind, die können ja ihren reiz haben aber irgendwann tritt der Crysis Effekt ein.



Ich habe UT3, STALKER, Timeshift, Crysis, CoD4, FEAR, Quake4, HL2-CM8 & ArmA Bilder in die Runde geworfen. Der Fokus bei den Bildern liegt in der Regel immer auf einem anderen Design. Die Anhäufung der ArmA Pics lässt sich auch leicht erklären. Es gibt imho kein anderes Game, welches einen vielfältigeren Content auffährt. Der Content würde ausreichen, um damit 5-10 Games zu füllen. Das kann man imho sogar den Bildern entnehmen.


----------



## 5t0ne (2. August 2008)

jay.gee schrieb:


> Ich habe UT3, STALKER, Timeshift, Crysis, CoD4, FEAR, Quake4, HL2-CM8


Ist ja richtig, hab ja geschrieben überhäuft und nicht nur Armed Assault shots, die Anderen Titel gehen da was unter im vergleich. Bei den anderen Titeln war ich zuerst überrascht weil ich jay.gee nur mit ArmA Pics in Verbindung gebracht habe, liegt wohl auch an den A-10 InGame Movie.


----------



## mrcplay3 (2. August 2008)

So ich hätte gerne Feedback von meinen neuen Crysis Pics: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...imativen-spiele-screenshot-52.html#post185249

Danke


----------



## mrcplay3 (2. August 2008)

jay.gee, endlich mal Crysis ^^
Das mag ich schon viel lieber 
Welcher Level ist das 5. Bild, von welcher Map`?

Danke für Antwort           hier des:


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## muertel (2. August 2008)

@jay.gee: ich finde deine bilder einfach nur geil und wenn es nach mir ginge, hättest du schon gewonnen (unter anderem, weil ich ein großer Arma Fan bin und immer ganz zappelig auf deine neuesten Bilder warte) 

Begründung: das ist ein Screenshot-Contest, und dann gibs echt Leute welche Bilder von den Stats bei CSS posten ^^

jay.gee, martin k. und noch einige wenige versuchen ihren Screenshots wenigstens einen Hauch künstlerischen Touch zu geben... Ich habe geschätzte 2 GB Screens auf meiner Platte und nehme am Contest nicht teil, einfach weil ich nur die Standard- 0815- Pics hinkriege... Es wird doch wohl bitte niemand ernsthaft glauben, den Contest (bzw. die GPU  ) mit einem Screenshot von einer Zwischensequenz bzw. mit der x-ten Explosion von Crysis zu gewinnen 


Aber jeder so wie er möchte, und da es keine Beschränkung gibt für die Anzahl der Pics soll jay.gee soviele posten wie er will, ich bin jetzt eh im 3D-center Forum unterwegs und schau mir die Bilder in richtiger geiler Auflösung an, in diesem Sinne, weiter so, ich freue mich auf die nächste Ladung


----------



## jay.gee (3. August 2008)

mrcplay3 schrieb:


> Danke für Antwort



Dafür das Du mich Gestern noch so angezickt hast, verlangst Du jetzt aber ganz schön viel.  Hier haste einen >>DL-Link<<.



mrcplay3 schrieb:


> Ich habe geschätzte 2 GB Screens auf meiner Platte und nehme am Contest nicht teil, einfach weil ich nur die Standard- 0815- Pics hinkriege...


Man sollte sich nicht kleiner machen als man ist.  Vielleicht kriegen wir hier im Anschluss des Contest ja einen kleinen Sammelthread hin, wo wir diverse Tricks & Tips zusammentragen. Ein kleines Tutorial sozusagen. Genug Potential findet sich ja im Thread.

*EDIT/
Und vielen Dank nochmal für die Blumen. 
*


----------



## Grey (3. August 2008)

Ich misch auch mal mit


----------



## jay.gee (3. August 2008)

Grey schrieb:


> Ich misch auch mal mit


  Wurde auch Zeit.


----------



## .maSk (3. August 2008)

@jay
Nochmal um es zu verdeutlichen. Es wird nach *dem* (singular) ultimativen Screenshot gesucht und nicht nach den besten 500 eines einzigen users. 
Ich an deiner Stelle hätte mir (da du ja so unmengen an screens auf der Platte hast) zu jedem Spiel die wirklich 10 besten herausgesucht und die dann gepostet - fetig.

Wie gesagt, mich juckt das persönlich kein bisschen das du so viel postest, ich schau mir das gerne an, aber stell dir mal vor, dass jeder der jemals ein Crysis Screenshot gepostet hat das genauso machen würde wie du, dann hätten wir bestimmt schon über 10.000 Cryisis shots in dem Thread - und das ist ja auch nicht unbedingt im Sinne des Erfinders 




jay.gee schrieb:


> Nein, so ganz möchte ich das nicht zugeben. Ich betreibe dieses Hobby jetzt schon einige Jahre und dementsprechend gross ist auch mein Archiv an Snapsessions.


Und nur weil deine Sammlung so groß ist und weil du das Jahrelang betreibst, muss der output hier zwangsläufig auch so groß sein?



jay.gee schrieb:


> Dazu kommt der Umstand, dass ich hier nicht wirklich einfach irgendwelche Screens reingeqlastscht habe. Man kann meine "Sessions" gerne noch einmal durchgehen um sich sachlich gesehen die Contentvielfalt vor Augen zu halten.


Darum geht es ja auch gar nicht


----------



## B0MB3RPIL0T (3. August 2008)

Guten Abend,
wenn ihr Zeit und Interesse habt schaut euch doch mal bitte meine Screens an und sagt mir was ihr davon haltet.

Index of /pics

PS: Die Bilder liegen auf meinem Root


MfG
Dennisb19


----------



## Jycano (4. August 2008)

Dennisb19 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> wenn ihr Zeit und Interesse habt schaut euch doch mal bitte meine Screens an und sagt mir was ihr davon haltet.
> 
> Index of /pics
> ...



Sie sind alle gut aber son bischen 0815, aber Screen 2 ist meiner meinug nach der beste von deinen.


----------



## Jycano (4. August 2008)

Hallo, meine Season 3 ist "Released" und ich würde gerne Feedback erhalten.
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/ankuendigungen/20193-pcgh-extreme-wir-suchen-den-ultimativen-spiele-screenshot-59.html#post187360


----------



## Grey (4. August 2008)

Jycano schrieb:


> Hallo, meine Season 3 ist "Released" und ich würde gerne Feedback erhalten.
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...imativen-spiele-screenshot-59.html#post187360



Irgendwie sehen die Farben seltsam aus. Wo komm denn diese krassen Rottöne her? 

Ansonsten geile Shots.


----------



## Jycano (4. August 2008)

Grey schrieb:


> Irgendwie sehen die Farben seltsam aus. Wo komm denn diese krassen Rottöne her?
> 
> Ansonsten geile Shots.



Die Rötliche färbung kommen vom "Rage Modus" wie ich ihn nenne. Der kommt wenn du kurz vorm Tot/Asyncron bist.

Wünscher übrigens mehr Feedback!


----------



## Grey (4. August 2008)

Ach war das doch so extrem, hatte ich seichter in Erinnerung.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (5. August 2008)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...imativen-spiele-screenshot-57.html#post186872

lol ich hab auch Lost Coast pics gemacht unf genau die gleichen motvie genommen aber wirklich genau gleich sind nut ein paar pixel am rand anders, aber ich verzichte dann ma auf den upload


----------



## SeloX (6. August 2008)

ich hätt auch gern mal ein feedback meiner screens bekommen:

#1
#2
#3
#4
#5
#6
#7
#8


----------



## ManiacAndy (6. August 2008)

sachma jaygee, dein arma ist das original oder gemodded!? die grafik sieht irgendwie so hires aus als das es vom original spiel stammen könnte


----------



## jay.gee (6. August 2008)

ManiacAndy schrieb:


> sachma jaygee, dein arma ist das original oder gemodded!? die grafik sieht irgendwie so hires aus als das es vom original spiel stammen könnte


Mein ArmA ist in vielerlei Hinsicht gemodded: _>>Click mich<<_ Wobei es aber auch absolut kein Problem ist, aus dem Maincontent Hires-Pics zu machen. Daher verstehe ich deinen deplatzierten Smilie nicht so ganz.  Grüsse an dieser Stelle an die zahlreichen _Redakteure_, für ihre _"objektive"_ Berichterstattung gegenüber eines Nischenproduktes. >>Feel it<<


----------



## ManiacAndy (6. August 2008)

"deplatzierten smilie" also bitte ^^

damit wollt ich nur signaliesieren das du das kommentar nicht so ernst nehmen sollst  da ich mich erst in arma langsam reinarbeite hab ich da nicht so den peil von.


----------



## jay.gee (6. August 2008)

ManiacAndy schrieb:


> "deplatzierten smilie" also bitte ^^
> 
> damit wollt ich nur signaliesieren das du das kommentar nicht so ernst nehmen sollst  da ich mich erst in arma langsam reinarbeite hab ich da nicht so den peil von.


 
War gar nicht wirklich böse gemeint, der Smilie wirkte halt nur so zynisch.  Mal ehrlich - man kann das Game in vielerlei Hinsicht pimpen. Aber auch das Maingame sieht trotz einiger Kritikpunkte über viele Strecken sehr nice aus. Einziger Wehmutstropen - die Hardwareanforderungen sind ziemlich hoch. Bei Fragen stehen "wir" im verlinkten Thread immer gerne zur Verfügung.


----------



## Whoosaa (6. August 2008)

Liebe PCGH-Mitarbeiter, ihr tut mir jetzt schon leid. Aus den abertausenden Screenshots den Besten rauszusuchen .

Viel Erfolg


----------



## mrcplay3 (7. August 2008)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Liebe PCGH-Mitarbeiter, ihr tut mir jetzt schon leid. Aus den abertausenden Screenshots den Besten rauszusuchen .
> 
> Viel Erfolg



Jap, ich hoffe allerdings, sie gehen wirklich nochmal gepflegt  ALLE durch !


----------



## snikch (7. August 2008)

da viele wirklich super sind, würde mir die arbeit spaß machen


----------



## y33H@ (9. August 2008)

Wozu gibts Praktikanten^^

cYa


----------



## <--@ndré--> (9. August 2008)

Um die Restspuren von dem Rauchexperiment zu beseitigen?


----------



## butter_milch (9. August 2008)

Ich finde es stumpfsinning mehrere Screens hochzuladen.

Man sollte den aus seiner Sicht besten präsentieren und fertig. Hier sind Leute, die 10 Screens vom gleichen Spiel posten, wo ist da der Sinn?

Der beste Screen ist der, der den meisten Leuten gefällt. Also auch dem Poster. Also ladet doch einfach einen einzigen hoch. Wenn ihr einen wirklich guten hättet, dann müsstet ihr nur einen präsentieren.

Richtig billig muss ich sagen :/

lG


----------



## Bond2602 (9. August 2008)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Ich finde es stumpfsinning mehrere Screens hochzuladen.
> 
> Man sollte den aus seiner Sicht besten präsentieren und fertig. Hier sind Leute, die 10 Screens vom gleichen Spiel posten, wo ist da der Sinn?
> 
> ...



Dem stimme ich voll und ganz zu. 

"DiveAndBike" schäm dich


----------



## Travis (9. August 2008)

so 10 sind Grad noch akzeptabel , aber hier gibt es auch ein paar Spezis, bei denen kann man fast noch ne Null dranhängen, die wollen das dann wohl mit der Brechstange erzwingen.


----------



## butter_milch (9. August 2008)

So, hab mein Bild gepostet, ich hoffe es gefällt euch 

Btw. der User Fransen hat es bis dato geschafft 53 Bilder zu präsentieren. Sind sogar recht gute dabei ... aber soviel zu: "Qualität übertrifft Quantität" ... nimmer schön :/


----------



## sh4sta (10. August 2008)

Ohhhh man, immer dieses mimimi.Lasst die Leute doch in ruhe und se machen.
JEDEM das SEINE!!!   Verstehe net, wieso ständig alles in ein schlechtes Licht gerückt werden muss(das is allgemein Gemeint und net auf die Post einiger bezogen, da es mir schon in vielen Foren aufgefallen is).

Ich denke bei vielen steht nicht mal das "gewinnen" im Vordergrund, sonder sie wollen einfach ein paar Screens zeigen und solange das PCGH-Team da nichts gegen sagt, ist es doch völlig wurst wieviele Screens.

"Regt" euch lieber über die auf, die die Regeln net begreifen und Screens von Render Sequenzen, Screenshots ausm netz benutzen oder einfach die Größen-Regel ignorieren.
Denn da hättet ihr Grund dazu.

Just my 2 Cents...



greetz


----------



## Fransen (10. August 2008)

butter_milch schrieb:


> "Qualität übertrifft Quantität"



Das werte ich jetzt mal als Kompliment

@ butter_milch
-->> ich kann dich beruhigen es wird nichts mehr von mir kommen, ich habe sogar schon ein bisschen aufgeräumt und einige wieder rausgelöscht.


Greeze
Fransen

_**Edit* *_
@ butter_milch 
-->>Noch mal zu meinen 53 Bildern, es posten wohl die meisten nicht nur ein Bild.

Ich bin also kein Einzelfall und auch nicht der schlimmste; denn es gibt auch Leute die haben gleich viel oder sogar mehr gepostet als ich.....


----------



## Fransen (10. August 2008)

Mist, Doppelpost........


----------



## butter_milch (10. August 2008)

Als ich gesehen hab, dass du ganze sechs Posts hasts und insgesamt 53 Bilder 

Irgendwie logisch: Das Gewinnerbild ist das, welches den meisten Usern am Besten gefällt. Darunter höchstwahrscheinlich auch der Poster des Bildes. D.h. einfach das heraussuchen, welches einem am besten gefällt und fertig. Mehr kann man garnicht tun 

Naja, ok ... meines hat wohl wenig Chancen. Ist aber ein netter Kontrast zu all den Crysisbildern 

Btw. Crysis ist wohl DAS meistgezeigte Spiel, nicht?


----------



## SeloX (10. August 2008)

naja muss es ja wohl oder überl, da es einfach zur zeit das spiel mit den besten und beeindruckendsten grafikeffekten ist. vor allem wenn einige leute(wie ich) das spiel noch zusätzlich durch mods aufpeppen. ich saga auch nicht, dass die anderen spiele wie bioshock, assassnin's creed, oblivion, etc. schlechte grafik haben. aber crysis kann heute (noch) kein spiel in punkto grafik das wasser reichen.


----------



## Knocker (10. August 2008)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Btw. Crysis ist wohl DAS meistgezeigte Spiel, nicht?


jo nach der Anzahl im vergleich zu den anderen Games hätte Crysis ja ein richtiger Verkaufsschlager sein müssen und kein Disaster (Crytek nie mehr PC exklusiv)


----------



## butter_milch (10. August 2008)

Lol! 80% von den Leuten hier haben es sich sicherlich gezogen 

Natürlich ist Crysis das Game mit der besten Grafik. Nur gehen einzelne Screens in der schieren Masse unter. Überleg mal


----------



## Jycano (10. August 2008)

Verstehe ich das richtig das um 0:00 Uhr einsendeschluss ist?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. August 2008)

Schaut euch das mal an: "Who posted"

Ein Desaster! 

Gruß,
André


----------



## butter_milch (10. August 2008)

Die schiessen sich selbst ins Bein, da die guten Screens in ihren Posts durch die Masse an anderen Bildern Untergeht.

Der User Rygel hat auf den Seiten 71 und 72 ganze 102 Bilder gepostet. 

100 davon Crysis, 2 UT3


----------



## Jycano (10. August 2008)

Ahaaaa... noch 10min...


----------



## ManiacAndy (10. August 2008)

sh4sta schrieb:


> .......
> Ich denke bei vielen steht nicht mal das "gewinnen" im Vordergrund, sonder sie wollen einfach ein paar Screens zeigen und solange das PCGH-Team da nichts gegen sagt, ist es doch völlig wurst wieviele Screens.
> 
> .........



ich mach auch bei gewinnspielen mit weil ich nicht gewinnen will logisch oder 

es heisst ja auch "Wir suchen den ultimativen Spiele-Screenshot, bei dem das gewinnen nicht im vordergrund steht sondern das zeigen möglichst vieler bilder!"

nur deine 2 cents

edit F to V ^^


----------



## <--@ndré--> (10. August 2008)

Wuhu, noch 8 Minuten und mir gehört eine GTX260. 

Okey, scherz. Ich schätze meine Chance selber gering ein. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## mrcplay3 (11. August 2008)

Was heißt das mit dem Who Post jetzt ?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. August 2008)

Wie oft derjenige im Hauptthread gepostet hat.

Ist euch aufgefallen, dass sowohl *DiveAndBike* als auch *ManiacAndy* den gleichen Screen gepostet haben?
Den hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß,
André


----------



## Jycano (11. August 2008)

Sieht nach nem Mod screen aus... also geklaut...


----------



## ManiacAndy (11. August 2008)

cheater! ^^ ne das mein fehler hab ein bissel mit den 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Knocker (11. August 2008)

bin ja mal gespannt wie of Crysis in der Top 10 vorkommen wird, nach welchen
 Auswahlverfahren gehen die denn vor "Ene mene mu - und raus bist Du!", bei
 der Menge an Screenshot kann das schon einige Zeit dauern ...


----------



## butter_milch (11. August 2008)

Jycano schrieb:


> Ahaaaa... noch 10min...



Geht doch bis 23.59 Uhr am 11.08. d.h. noch nen Tag länger als du dachtest?



ManiacAndy schrieb:


> cheater! ^^ ne das mein fehler hab ein bissel mit den
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Jycano (11. August 2008)

butter_milch schrieb:


> Geht doch bis 23.59 Uhr am 11.08. d.h. noch nen Tag länger als du dachtest?


War wohl zu aufgeregt.


----------



## Schattenschritt (11. August 2008)

*Wann denn genau ?*

Könnt ihr auch ein bestimmten Zeitraum sagen oder muss man jetzt den ganzen tag hoffen ?


----------



## Jycano (11. August 2008)

*AW: Wann denn genau ?*



Schattenschritt schrieb:


> Könnt ihr auch ein bestimmten Zeitraum sagen oder muss man jetzt den ganzen tag hoffen ?


Ich denke mal morgen nachmittag werde die 10 screens Nominiert.


----------



## Bennz (11. August 2008)

Ma gugn was Pcgh als ultimativen screenshot (10) raussucht


----------



## ManiacAndy (11. August 2008)

butter_milch schrieb:


> ...
> Wie geht das denn??



1ee7 HaXX0rz ^^


----------



## DaHouse (11. August 2008)

Heute darf man keine mehr posten oder doch ? Jetzt bin ich verwirt (ich dachte man darf nur bis am 10.08.08 um 23.59Uhr Posten)

Wie findet Ihr meine screens ?
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...imativen-spiele-screenshot-67.html#post191373


----------



## mrcplay3 (11. August 2008)

DaHouse schrieb:


> Heute darf man keine mehr posten oder doch ? Jetzt bin ich verwirt (ich dachte man darf nur bis am 10.08.08 um 23.59Uhr Posten)
> 
> Wie findet Ihr meine screens ?
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...imativen-spiele-screenshot-67.html#post191373


Ich bin dafür, das man nur bis 10.8 bis 23:59 posten kann !
Danach ist doch Ende?

Deine Screens sind wirklich gut, denke aber jay.gee wird gewinnen  wer auch sonst 
Aber schön sehen deine wirklich aus


----------



## Knocker (11. August 2008)

mrcplay3 schrieb:


> denke aber jay.gee wird gewinnen  wer auch sonst



glaube nicht das jay.gee gewinnt, die Screenshots sehen zwar nett aus, kommen
 schon teilweise wie artworks rüber, aber der Wow-Effekt für  das Thema
 „ultimativen Spiele-Screenshot“ ist da total verfehlt. Von mir wird er jedenfalls
 keine Stimme bekommen wenn er es in die Auswahl schaffen sollte.


----------



## boss3D (11. August 2008)

Knocker schrieb:


> Von mir wird er jedenfalls
> keine Stimme bekommen wenn er es in die Auswahl schaffen sollte.



Also ich schließe prinzipiell niemanden aus und gebe meine Stimme einfach dem, nach meinem Geschmack, besten Screen. Unabhängig davon, wer ihn gemacht hat ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## jay.gee (11. August 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Also ich schließe prinzipiell niemanden aus und gebe meine Stimme einfach dem, nach meinem Geschmack, besten Screen. Unabhängig davon, wer ihn gemacht hat ...
> 
> MfG, boss3D



Huhu, boss. 
Also, ich bin eigentlich recht erstaunt darüber, dass ich einigen Leuten während des Contest öffters mal ein _Dorn im Auge war,_ obwohl ich ohne Jemanden zu stören, nur ganz ruhig und friedlich eine kleine Auswahl meiner Lieblingsbilder hier gepostet habe. Dem einen habe ich zuviele Bilder gepostet, vom nächsten durfte ich mir anhören, dass meine Bilder nachbearbeitet sind, andere küren mich schon als Sieger, obwohl das Rennen auf Grund der qualitativ hohen Auswahl imho sehr offen ist. Wieder ein anderer meint zu wissen, was der Inbegriff eines ultimativen Screenshots ist.

Ich für meinen Teil möchte der Juri nicht beisitzen, weil das Niveau sich während des Contest doch sehr gesteigert hat und eine ziemlich grosse Auswahl an tollen Motiven hier veröffentlicht wurde. Das bedeutet nicht nur Arbeit für die Juri, vielmehr muss sie vielen tollen "virtuellen Fotografen" auch vor den Kopf stossen. Ein ziemlich undankbarer Job, wie ich finde.

Ich persönlich bin der Meinung, dass es einen wirklichen ultimativen Screenshot, völlig unabhängig von dem Bild, was am Schluss gewählt wird, gar nicht geben kann. Zu gross ist die Contentauswahl und sind die Stilrichtungen, die man in diesem Thread beobachten kann. Aus dem Zusammenhang möchte ich betonen, dass mir dieser Contest in den letzten drei Wochen unwahrscheinlich viel Spass gemacht hat. Schön zu sehen, wie sich die Screenshot-Kultur in den letzten Jahren weiterentwickelt hat. Das Wort virtuelle Fotografie, experimentieren mit Lichtern, Perspektiven und Motiven wurde in diesem Thread bewusst von mir schon einmal angesprochen.

Man konnte während des Contest auch ziemlich gut erkennen, dass einige der Jungs mit sehr viel Herzblut an die Sache gegangen sind. Für Jemanden wie mich, für den das virtuelle Fotografieren in 3D-Welten ein grosses Hobby ist, war es ein sehr nettes Feeling, mal im Rahmen eines Contest auf Gleichgesinnte zu treffen. Viele der Bilder der Jungs aus dem Thread deklassieren oft offizielle Snapschüsse der Hersteller - einfach genial.  Das macht echt Lust auf den nächsten Contest und ich hoffe, dass die PCGH feat. Sponsorenpool auch erkannt haben, dass man so einen Contest noch einmal wesentlich fetter aufziehen kann. Beim nächsten mal bitte mit HighRes Bildern, was die Arbeit der Juri wesentlich vereinfachen dürfte, als diese verfälschten Bilder auf 900 Pixel im _Handyformat_.  Zum Schluss möchte ich mich noch für die positiven Feedbacks hier bedanken und drücke euch allen ganz fest die Daumen.  Ich hoffe wir treffen uns alle wieder beim nächsten Contest.

Zusammenfassend nochmal eine kleine Auswahl meines *Spams*: 
>#1<
>#2<
>#3<
>#4<
>#5<
>#6<
>#7<
>#8<
>#9<
>#10<
>#11<
>#12<
>#13<
>#14<
>#15<
>#16<


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. August 2008)

@jay.gee: Du hast 36 Posts (siehe hier) und das ist eindeutig zu viel. Nach meiner persönlichen Meinung sollten etwa 10-20 Screens das *ABSOLUTE* maximium sein.

Gruß,
André


----------



## CeresPK (11. August 2008)

Och André ist doch nun gut ist doch egal wie viele Bilder er gepostet hatt.
Jay hatt doch schonmal alles erklärt wieso er so viele Bilder reingestellt hatt.
und mich stört das ganz und gar nicht besonders da seine Bilder vom ganzen Crysis einerlei ein wenig ablenken.
Ich finde es gut und wenn ich ehrlich bin würde ich eines seiner Bilder zum "ultimativen Scrennshot" wählen


----------



## jay.gee (11. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> @jay.gee: Du hast 36 Posts (siehe hier) und das ist eindeutig zu viel. Nach meiner persönlichen Meinung sollten etwa 10-20 Screens das *ABSOLUTE* maximium sein.



*Eindeutig* zu viel wären es gewesen, wenn die Contestregeln eine Beschränkung vorgegeben hätten. Eine Limitierung für einen ggf. zukünftigen Contest halte aber auch ich für sinnvoll. Schleierhaft bleibt mir trotzdem, wie man sich durch ein paar Bilder gestört fühlen kann, der ganze Crap, echte Regelverstösse und echter Spam im Thread, von vielen toleriert und nicht mal kritisiert wurde.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (11. August 2008)

Es geht um den "ultimativen" Screenshot - wenn du 36 mal Screens reinstellst hast du ja gar keinen wo du sagst: "Man, der finde ist meiner Meinung nach der beste!"

Aber egal - ich will hier nicht streiten. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Jycano (11. August 2008)

Noch ne knape Stunde O.o...


----------



## jay.gee (11. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Es geht um den "ultimativen" Screenshot - wenn du 36 mal Screens reinstellst hast du ja gar keinen wo du sagst: "Man, der finde ist meiner Meinung nach der beste!"



Das siehst Du ziemlich richtig, André. Es gibt von meinen Screens keinen wirklichen Screenshot, den ich jetzt wirklich am besten finde. Das liegt ua. daran, dass ich ständig in meinen Bildern versuche zu Inszenieren. Ich versuche dir das mal an Hand eines Beispiels zu erklären. Man nehme sich Crysis, geht an den Strand, schaut sich die allgegenwärtigen Sonnenstrahlen an, die zwischen ein paar Palmen durchschimmern , drückt die Screenshottaste und schon ist idiotensicher ein ansprechendes Ergebnis fertig. Bewundern von diesen Screens dürfen wir im Thread ca. 500, die fast alle gleich aussehen. _(Damit möchte ich die hochklassigen Crysis Pics unter dem Einheitsbrei nicht abwerten)_

Nehmen wir dagegen einmal folgendes Bild. Die Insel ist ein Communitywerk, Objekte wie Sandsäcke, Radartürme ect.pp wurden für eine selbstgebaute Mission und den Screen von mir selbst platziert. Sogar die Einheiten wurden von Hand passend zum Szenario ausgetauscht. Damit nicht genug, denn es wurden sogar Wetter und Tageszeit bewusst gewählt. Die Animationen der beiden Playermodels gibt es in ArmA nicht. Ich habe sie über das _ICP_-Static _Animations_ Pack selbst gewählt. Normalerweise heben beide Models nur einen Arm hoch, was ein "Halt" symbolisieren soll. Wie bringt man die Holzköpfe in Form von AI nun dazu, sich so zu positionieren, dass sie in einem bestimmten Winkel zueinander stehen? InGame berühren sich die Hände der beiden Models nicht - sie liegen sogar 40-50 virtuelle cm, darüber hinaus versetzt zueinander, auseinander. Ich habe mich der passenden Perspektive und einer optischen Täuschung bedient.

So ein Bild ist in unserer Dust2 & CoD4 Gesellschaft sicher kein _"Contest-Gewinnerkandidat"_ - allerdings für einige wenige hier, ein kleiner Insider, wenn ich es denn mal so nennen darf. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Um im Devmode an dieses Bild zu kommen, musste ich 3min hoch durch die Luft fliegen, um überhaupt an die A10 heranzukommen. Um die dazugehörigen Reflexionen und Ausleuchtungen für den Fotorealismus einzufangen, verging auch einige Zeit. In welcher Position zur Sonne muss ich den Vogel lenken, bevor ich in den Devmode switche? In der Zeit wo ein solches Bild inszeniert wird, mache ich dir ~15 Crysis Bilder auf Contest-Durchschnittsnivaeu: _*Das lässt sich wohl auf fast alle ArmA Bilder ableiten*_



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Generell kann man das enginebedingt auf die meissten meiner Bilder projizieren. Sie sind InGame inszeniert und verbinden mich oft mit dem spezifisch technisch Machbaren, ohne den Fokus für das Motiv zu verlieren. Daher verbindet mich fast mit jeder Screenshot-Session auf meiner Platte immer auch die Arbeit, mit Verlaub, auch das Ergebnis was dahintersteckt. Ich sehe und schätze viele Fassetten gängiger Engines und versuche mit ihnen auf einer spielerischen Art zu experimetieren. Von daher habe ich keinen Lieblingsscreenshot, aber viele Lieblings-Snapsessions. Kommt meine Intention wenigstens ein wenig rüber?



jay.gee schrieb:


> Zusammenfassend nochmal eine kleine Auswahl meines *Spams*:
> >#1<
> >#2<
> >#3<
> ...


----------



## Adrenalize (11. August 2008)

die Frage ist halt, was ein "ultimativer" Screenshot überhaupt ist. Ultimativ, das ist jaim Grunde so ein etwas inhaltsleeres Buzzword. Soll das etwas über die Grafik aussagen, den Inhalt, die Komposition, die Seltenheit, die Message oder gar die Komik des Screenshots?

Für mich persönlich ist ein "ultimativer" Screenshot einer, wo ich sage, wow schon dieses eine Bild weckt in mir den Wunsch, mir das spiel zu kaufen bzw. es gleich mal wieder zu spielen, falls ich es bereits habe. Aber das ist meine Auslegung...

Dementsprechend schwer ist es auch, die einsendungenin dem Contest zu bewerten. Wenn ich ein Bild aus Crysis mit einem aus Grid oder dirt vergleiche, welches ist dann ultimativer? Hat nicht jedes spiel seinen eigenen ultimativen Screen? Ist ein aus dem Spiel heraus geschossener Screen ultimativer als einer aus einer Cutscene? Im Grunde kommt es bei beiden letztlich ja nur darauf an, genau den richtigen Moment einzufangen.
Ich möchte nicht Juror sein bei dieser Auswahl. Das wird später vermutlich in jedem Fall Kritik hageln. 

Ich denke auch nicht, dass jemand mit 300 Einsendungen mehr chancen hat als jemand mit 3, vorausgesetzt die 3 Screens sind richtig gut (in den Augen der Juroren). Die Redakteure werden ja sicher nicht 5 Screens von einem User für die finalen 10 Auswählen, sondern maximal 1.

Nunja, es waren viele tolle bilder dabei, ich habe den Thread ja auch verfolgt, und ich denke wirklich jeder, der in irgendeinerweise "auffallende" Screens eingereicht hat, hat auch eine Chance.

Was die 900 Pixel angeht: Nicht jeder hat eine hohe auflösung, manche Besucher hier haben Notebooks und Subnotebooks z.B. Da ist man bei Bildern mit 1600er Breite nur noch am Scrollen. die 900er Breite hat bewusst was von echten Foto-Ausmaßen, so dass man das Motiv in der Gesamtheit erfassen kann. Und nicht jedes Spiel erlaubt Anti-Alias, so dass man die fransigen Kanten beim Verkleinern etwas mildert. Und Texturen in voller Größe haben eh die Angewohnheit, "texturig" auszusehen, insofern trägt die Verkleinerung bei einigen Screens auch dazu bei, das diese echter wirken.
Ich fand es jedenfalls positiv, steht ja jedem frei, einen Bildersammelthread zu eröffnen und dort Bilder in voller Größe zu zeigen!


----------



## Knocker (12. August 2008)

wie schon gesagt die jay.gee Screens sind ok, aber für den „ultimativen
 Spiele-Screenshot“ sind mir die Spielszenen zu sehr Gestellt und Verfremdet.
 Mit dem eigentlichen Spiel hat das  gar nichts mehr gross zu tun, bei diesen
 Wettbewerb passen besser Bilder direkt aus den Spielgeschehen raus, was
 man eventuell glaubwürdiger nachvollziehen kann. Wenn die Mehrheit darauf
 steht hat er ja nichts falsches gemacht, meines Erachtens sind diese
 Screens aber hier fehl am platz.


----------



## heartcell (12. August 2008)

was sind eigentlich die hauptkriterien?
sollte mehr action, oder was auf dem bild eingefangen sein was selten ist?
lg


----------



## .maSk (12. August 2008)

heartcell schrieb:


> was sind eigentlich die hauptkriterien?
> sollte mehr action, oder was auf dem bild eingefangen sein was selten ist?
> lg



Ich denke mal ganz ähnlich wie bei adrenalize, sie werden die 70+ Seiten durchblättern und jedes mal wenn ein aha Erlebnis auftaucht das Bild speichern  ...das ist auch der Grund warum Bilder 900px breit und immer in Großansicht gepostet werden sollten, damit die spätere Selektierung leichter fällt. 

Auf jeden Fall coole Sache, das könnte man auf jeden fall mal wiederholen, auch ohne Preis.


----------



## heartcell (12. August 2008)

.maSk schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall coole Sache, das könnte man auf jeden fall mal wiederholen, auch ohne Preis.


auf jeden, und wieviel hast du drinn? (bilder)


----------



## butter_milch (12. August 2008)

Ich weiß nicht ob das schon jemand angesprochen hat, aber der User .maSk hat recht. Eure Uhr geht 3 Minuten vor. Sein Post müsste also noch gelten 

Sind schöne Screens bei, bin mir sicher, dass einer von seinen in den Top10 landet.


----------



## .maSk (12. August 2008)

heartcell schrieb:


> auf jeden, und wieviel hast du drinn? (bilder)


Ich weiß gar nicht, als erstes wollt ich nur 'nen bisschen Schabernack treiben und hab Fotos von meiner Spielesammlung reingestellt, dann hat jemand begonnen Crysis Panoramas rein zu stellen die in meinen Augen mäßig waren und meiner Korrektur bedurften und zum Schluß hab ich doch noch 5 Bildchen reingestellt... laut Forumszeit aber zu spät... die Uhr hier geht 3min vor 

Aktuell bin ich gerade dabei selber den Screenshot Thread durch zu gehen  um mir meine favoriten raus zu picken.

€: lol Buttermilch 2 Dumme 1 Gedanke?!


----------



## Bennz (12. August 2008)

Ui der threat iss zu die hamm jetzt die QUAHL


----------



## Schattenschritt (12. August 2008)

Überlegt euch das mal,

Es geht nur um ein Bild...


----------



## mrcplay3 (12. August 2008)

.maSk schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht, als erstes wollt ich nur 'nen bisschen Schabernack treiben und hab Fotos von meiner Spielesammlung reingestellt, dann hat jemand begonnen Crysis Panoramas rein zu stellen die in meinen Augen mäßig waren und meiner Korrektur bedurften und zum Schluß hab ich doch noch 5 Bildchen reingestellt... laut Forumszeit aber zu spät... die Uhr hier geht 3min vor
> 
> Aktuell bin ich gerade dabei selber den Screenshot Thread durch zu gehen  um mir meine favoriten raus zu picken.
> 
> €: lol Buttermilch 2 Dumme 1 Gedanke?!



Du hattest eigentlich genug Zeit, sie irgendwann anders (vorher) zu posten.
Für mich gilt die Forumzeit, sch***egal ob sie eher oder später geht !


----------



## Schattenschritt (12. August 2008)

die werden gewertet, haben alle aber keine chance auf den *1. *Platz...


----------



## ManiacAndy (12. August 2008)

Schattenschritt schrieb:


> Überlegt euch das mal,
> 
> Es geht nur um ein Bild...



ok hab überlegt... und nun?!


----------



## Schattenschritt (12. August 2008)

ManiacAndy schrieb:


> ok hab überlegt... und nun?!



Musst mal die Vorseite durchgelesen


----------



## boss3D (12. August 2008)

Ich war seit heute Früh nicht mehr online. Habe ich was verpasst? Gibt es schon irgendwo die Auswahl der besten Screens?  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## mrcplay3 (12. August 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich war seit heute Früh nicht mehr online. Habe ich was verpasst? Gibt es schon irgendwo die Auswahl der besten Screens?
> 
> MfG, boss3D


nene hast nichts großes verpasst, aber hoffentlich sieht man bald die besten screens ^^


----------



## boss3D (12. August 2008)

mrcplay3 schrieb:


> nene hast nichts großes verpasst, aber hoffentlich sieht man bald die besten screens ^^



Ich freue mich auch schon, wenn wir aus 10 Screens den Besten wählen dürfen!   

_Aber ich will der Jury ja keinen Stress machen ..._ 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## .maSk (12. August 2008)

Schattenschritt schrieb:


> die werden gewertet, haben alle aber keine chance auf den 1. Platz...



auf jeden Fall mehr Potential als dein pixeliges Tittenbild  
Abgesehen davon, gibt es Leute die bessere Screens gepostet haben als wir beide 
Ich glaube im Startpost stand irgendwas vom 18.08 findet die userwahl aus den besten 10 shots statt.


----------



## PS-GOTT (12. August 2008)

Am 18. wird die Umfrage geschlossen. 

Eigentlich müsste die heute noch eröffnet werden


----------



## Schattenschritt (12. August 2008)

.maSk schrieb:


> auf jeden Fall mehr Potential als dein pixeliges Tittenbild
> Abgesehen davon, gibt es Leute die bessere Screens gepostet haben als wir beide
> Ich glaube im Startpost stand irgendwas vom 18.08 findet die userwahl aus den besten 10 shots statt.



Ne also bei der letzte Seite seh ich kaum was, was da mithalten könnte.
Wenigstens ab ich den theared nicht zugemüllt und nur ein Bild gepostet.
Kannst ja mal genauer lesen, das Gewinnspiel wird an diesen tag geschlossen, wie es Gott schon offenbahrt hat.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (12. August 2008)

.maSk schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall coole Sache, das könnte man auf jeden fall mal wiederholen, auch ohne Preis.



so hab mal einen thread gemacht ich denke das is ca das was du dir da vorstellst
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/r...me-images-der-selfmade-thread.html#post195068


----------



## Fransen (12. August 2008)

Ohhh, arme Jury soo viele schöne Bilder
-->> Bin mal gespannt auf die Top10

Bitte macht später mal ein Wallpaperpaket

Greeze
Fransen


----------



## PS-GOTT (12. August 2008)

Die lassen sich aber ganz schön Zeit mit der Umfrage


----------



## Fransen (12. August 2008)

PS-GOTT schrieb:


> Die lassen sich aber ganz schön Zeit mit der Umfrage



Sind ja auch nicht gerade wenige Bilder

Also Geduld, die werden sich schon melden


----------



## Schattenschritt (12. August 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> Sind ja auch nicht gerade wenige Bilder
> 
> Also Geduld, die werden sich schon melden




Hoffentlich noch heute


----------



## .maSk (12. August 2008)

Schattenschritt schrieb:


> Wenigstens ab ich den theared nicht zugemüllt und nur ein Bild gepostet.


Ich denke das geht in Richtung jay.gee 



[SdF]Lord schrieb:


> so hab mal einen thread gemacht ich denke das is ca das was du dir da vorstellst


Schicke Sache das


----------



## jay.gee (12. August 2008)

.maSk schrieb:


> Ich denke das geht in Richtung jay.gee



Du scheinst ein ernsthaftes Problem mit meinen Bildern zu haben.


----------



## Cephei (12. August 2008)

Na dann /comments on.
Waren meine ersten CrysisScreens, Sunrays(!!!yaa)und Dschungel.

PC Games Hardware Extreme - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - [PCGH Extreme] Wir suchen den ultimativen Spiele-Screenshot!

*werbung*


----------



## Schattenschritt (12. August 2008)

jay.gee schrieb:


> Du scheinst ein ernsthaftes Problem mit meinen Bildern zu haben.




Am Anfang ging es ja darum da man *mehrere* Bilder posten dürfte, statt nur eins. Aber Seiten füllen ist ja auch nicht schlecht.

Naja egal...


----------



## jay.gee (12. August 2008)

Schattenschritt schrieb:


> Aber Seiten füllen ist ja auch nicht schlecht.


Imho kommt es doch darauf an, womit man sie füllt.



Schattenschritt schrieb:


> Naja egal...


Anscheinend nicht.


----------



## Martin K. (12. August 2008)

jay.gee schrieb:


> Du scheinst ein ernsthaftes Problem mit meinen Bildern zu haben.



Und du nimmst die Sache viel zu ernst, warum rechtfertigst du dich überhaupt hier, hast du ein schlechtes Gewissen?

Ich habe auch ein paar mehr gepostet und selbst wenn ich 100 gepostet hätte, wäre mir jegliche Kritik egal, sofern ich die Regeln bei diesem Contest nicht verletze.


----------



## boss3D (12. August 2008)

Ich sage euch jetzt mal was, Leute ...

1.) jay.gee´s Bilder sehen einfach super aus. 
2.) Wer so viel Freude daran hat, andere Leute zu kritisieren, wie einige hier, der ist nur neidisch, weil ihm selbst nicht so gute Screens gelungen sind.
3.) Die ganze Kritik an jay.gee´s Bilder nervt mich um Längen mehr, als die starke Konkurrenz, die er für jeden darstellt. 
4.) PCGH hat kein Limit für das Posten von Screens angegeben, also kann und sollte es euch "Wurscht" sein, wie viele jemand gepostet hat.
5.) In erster Linie wünsche ich mir natürlich selbst den Gewinn der Graka, aber wenn jay.gee gewinnen sollte, dann freut es mich für ihn. 

Also hört endlich mit eurer kindischen "Kritisiererei" auf. Das ist ja schon fast, wie "Mama, der kann schöner malen, als ich und darum habe ich keinen Keks bekommen *flenn* ..."  
*
Außerdem geht es hier auch um den Spaß und nicht bloß um einen beinharten Konkurrenzkampf!!!!!!!*
_
PS: Mit der Auswahl der besten Screens wird das heute vermutlich nichts mehr._

Schönen Abend noch allen.

MfG, boss3D


----------



## .maSk (12. August 2008)

jay.gee schrieb:


> Du scheinst ein ernsthaftes Problem mit meinen Bildern zu haben.



Auf jeden fall 
war nur 'nen kleiner Seitenhieb, mach dir nix draus, das machen die anderen schon genug für dich


----------



## Whoosaa (12. August 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> Ich sage euch jetzt mal was, Leute ...
> 
> 1.) jay.gee´s Bilder sehen einfach super aus.
> 2.) Wer so viel Freude daran hat, andere Leute zu kritisieren, wie einige hier, der ist nur neidisch, weil ihm selbst nicht so gute Screens gelungen sind.
> ...


 

Hugh. boss3D hat gesprochen!


----------



## DiveAndBike (12. August 2008)

@ boss3D

Du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen!

Schon die Debatte: Wieviele darf man... (eigentlich, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil) ... die die es anschauen; denen ist es dann zuviel (warum schauen sie es dann an?) 

Bin richtig froh, dass ich erst heute ins Forum geschaut habe, sonst hätte ich noch wesentlich mehr Screen reingestellt. 

Über 42.000 Hits beweisen doch, dass es den Zuschauern Spass machte die Screens anzusehen. Und die Nörgler sollten sich das mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.... 42.000 ist viel und Ihr Nörgler ihr habt 42.000 Leute gegen euch plus die Screener und die PCGH-Initiatoren. 

Also, seid friedlich und halten den Rand.

Gruß


----------



## Whoosaa (13. August 2008)

DiveAndBike schrieb:


> 42.000 ist viel und Ihr Nörgler ihr habt 42.000 Leute gegen euch (...)


 
Naja, das Argument zieht jetzt auch nicht wirklich... (Ich hoffe du verstehst warum, weil sonst haben wir ein ernstes Problem ).


----------



## DiveAndBike (13. August 2008)

ok, dann bekommst du auf besonderen Wunsch alle meine Sceens jetzt nochmal mit dem neuen PhysX-Treiber 177.83 da wirst dich erst umschauen. Dann hast du ein Problem, nicht ich. Debatte beendet... werde auf keine weiteren Aussagen deinerseits reagieren.

Und wer gewinnt ist mir "Sacki" !! Spass hats gemacht!!


----------



## Knocker (13. August 2008)

glaube manche checken das hier immer noch nicht, es geht bei dem Wettbewerb
  nicht darum wer die "dicksten Eier" hat, wie hier schon angesprochen wurde
 kann man theoretisch auch mit ein paar Strichmännchen gewinnen wenn die
 Message des Screen gut ankommt.  Also Ball erstmal flach halten und abwarten
 was da von den Moderatoren und Redakteuren entschieden wird.


----------



## Whoosaa (13. August 2008)

DiveAndBike schrieb:


> Dann hast du ein Problem, nicht ich. Debatte beendet... werde auf keine weiteren Aussagen deinerseits reagieren.


 
Och Mensch, das finde ich jetzt aber echt fies von dir, gar nicht nett.

  

Gehst dir noch gut? Zu viel Wasser beim Diven verschluckt?
Der Thread hat vielleicht 42.000 Klicks, allerdings gehen manche Leute vielleicht auch oefter als einmal in den Thread? Wie waers damit? Glaubst du im Ernst, dass in so kurzer Zeit 42.000 verschiedene Menschen auf den Thread klicken/ Hast du ueberhaupt eine Ahnung davon, wieviel 42.000 Leute sind?

Sowas nennt man "Logik", sich denken zu koennen, dass manche Leute da auch oefters draufklicken, aber anscheinend gibt es immer noch Menschen, die von dieser "Logik" keinen angemessenen Gebrauch nehmen koennen...


----------



## .maSk (13. August 2008)

*XX*

Also meine Favoriten währen die folgenden 10 screens, allerdings habe ich Assassins Creed, Crysis, DIRT & CoD4 außen vor gelassen auch habe ich versucht Zwischensequenzen zu vermeiden und nur Bilder die in Vollbild gepostet wurden berücksichtigt.

Beim durchgehen ist mir aufgefallen das Grey echt ein paar fette Bilder am Start hat & auch die Schwierigkeit mit Jay.Gee's Bildern welche das Problem haben das sie zwar sehr ästhetisch, aber meist "zu ruhig" sind, ein "Stilleben" ist zwar Künstlerisch sehr anspruchsvoll, aber es fehlt ihm ihm halt an pepp.
(Die Warthog in Flecktarn die in die Sonne fliegt ist aber dennoch endgeil)

Was ich cool fand, ist das Screens von
- monkey island
- Fate of atlantis
- Unreal 2
- Deus Ex
- Homeworld 2
dabei waren, wenn auch in verschwindend geringer Stückzahl

Vermisst hab ich Spiele wie
- Mafia 
- AvP2
- DooM³
- MechWarrior
Gerade von Mechwarrior währen Szenen von einem Nightbattle sicherlich schön anzusehen gewesen.

Die am häufigsten geknippste Szene ist rein Gefühlstechnisch ein  Sprungbild aus Assassins Creed, dicht gefolgt von Crysis Shark attack & gefrohrenes Schiff Sequence.

meine favs (ausgenommen meine eigenen Bilder natürlich 

Mein Platz 1. währe FinalFantasy, weils einfach von der Thematik her nach vorne geht!


----------



## Spasstiger (13. August 2008)

Ich hab auch mal was zusammengestellt, was mir spontan beim Durchblättern einiger Seiten gefallen hat. Natürlich musste auch was von mir selbst dabei sein. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. August 2008)

Geht das nicht kleiner. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spasstiger (13. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Geht das nicht kleiner.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Auf meinem 24" TFT ist das nichtmal bildschirmfüllend. 
Und außerdem ist es schon ein Thumbnail.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. August 2008)

Ein Thumb wäre das hier:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Forenregeln verbieten weiterhin Bilder die breiter/höher sind als 900px.

Gruß,
André


----------



## B4umkuch3n (13. August 2008)

Spasstiger schrieb:


> Auf meinem 24" TFT ist das nichtmal bildschirmfüllend.
> Und außerdem ist es schon ein Thumbnail.


und? nicht jeder hat einen 24er und außerdem ist die max breite hier 900px


edit:NEIN andre war paar secs schneller


----------



## Spasstiger (13. August 2008)

So, habs jetzt extra wegen euch Nörglern auf 900 Pixel Breite verkleinert. Als 100*100-Pixel-Thumbnail würde es gar nicht wirken und in voller Größe will ich die Originalbilder und keine verkleinerten Bilder anbieten.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. August 2008)

Du solltest es ja nicht verkleinert, du kannst ruhig die 1680er-Version drin lassen, dann aber als Thumbnail, wie bei mir, wenn du den anklickst hast du auch die volle Auflösung. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Spasstiger (13. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Du solltest es ja nicht verkleinert, du kannst ruhig die 1680er-Version drin lassen, dann aber als Thumbnail, wie bei mir, wenn du den anklickst hast du auch die volle Auflösung.
> 
> Gruß,
> André


Die volle Auflösung der Collage ist 2779x2083 Pixel, weil darin die Screenshots in Originalgröße enthalten sind. Und in dieser Größe kann das Bild als Komposition seine Wirkung nur auf den wenigsten Bildschirmen entfalten. Als Thumbnail ists auch nicht sonderlich interessant. Deshalb eine kleine Version in einer Auflösung, bei der man auch was erkennt und die nicht jeden Bildschirm sprengt.

So, jetzt diskutiert aber mal wieder über die Screenshots und nicht über Forenregeln und zu mickrige/zu große Bildschirme.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. August 2008)

Wenn du den Screen als Thumb (hier im Forum) einstellst wird jeder, der draufklickt eine optimale Skalierung erhalten.

In meinem Forum sieht es so aus, wenn ich den von mir eingestellten Thumb anklicke. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber ist ja auch egal.

Gruß,
André


----------



## Spasstiger (13. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Wenn du den Screen als Thumb (hier im Forum) einstellst wird jeder, der draufklickt eine optimale Skalierung erhalten.
> 
> In meinem Forum sieht es so aus, wenn ich den von mir eingestellten Thumb anklicke.
> 
> ...


Ich bekomme eine Fehlermeldung, wenn ich das Originalbild hier hochladen will (vermutlich ist es zu groß). Außerdem sollen die Leute die Screenshots in voller Größe und nicht mit einem primitiven Pointsampling-Filter runterskaliert sehen, weil sie die Originalscreens bewerten sollen und nicht meine Collage.
Warum glauben immer alle Leute gleich, dass man sich nix bei etwas gedacht hat, wenn es ihnen nicht 100% in den Kram passt?
Aber jetzt gebt euren Senf zu den Originalscreenshots und nicht zu meiner Person oder ähnlichem O.T. ab.

Es geht um diese Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zur Originalgröße der Screens gelangt ihr, wenn ihr auf das Bild draufklickt.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. August 2008)

Äh, weils 'ne Regel ist? 

Die Screens finde ich sehr schön; das sollte wohl klar sein. Und auch die Collage ist gut gemacht. 
Zufrieden? 

Gruß,
André


----------



## B4umkuch3n (13. August 2008)

jo die screens sind zum teil schon richtig cool

kann jemand was sagen wann es weiter geht?


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. August 2008)

Nope, habe die Main mal überflogen (!) und nichts gefunden. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Spasstiger (13. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Äh, weils 'ne Regel ist?


Die hab ich stillschweigend zur Kenntnis genommen und stillschweigend angewandt. Ich wollte keine Riesensache draus machen.



<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Die Screens finde ich sehr schön; das sollte wohl klar sein. Und auch die Collage ist gut gemacht.
> Zufrieden?



Den Crysis-Screen links in der Mitte fand ich ziemlich interessant, weil er stilmäßig komplett vom eigentlichen Spiel und den zehntausend Crysis-Screenshots im Thread abweicht und weil er dennoch eine sehr bedrohliche und spieltypische Szene abbildet.
Wenn ein Crysis-Screen in die engere Auswahl kommt, dann doch bitte dieser.

Btw.: Schade fand ich bei ein paar Screenshots, dass eine eigentlich interessante Szene durch das HUD verschandelt wurde. Auf manchen Screenshots waren mir auch die JPEG-Artefakte etwas zu heftig. 100% JPEG-Quali kann man sich bei den heutigen Bandbreiten imo schon erlauben, insbesondere bei einem Wettbewerb wie diesem.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (13. August 2008)

den crysis-screen find ich nicht so gut aber ich finde der screen unten in der mitte (nfs carbon glaub ich) recht gut und wenn man bedenkt das es ein älteres spiel ist find ich ihn noch besser


----------



## .maSk (13. August 2008)

Woa die Reifen sind viel zu fett von dem Mustang *kotz

interessant das wir keine ubereinstimmung haben tiger, naja bist ja auch nicht den ganzen Thread durchgegangen


----------



## B4umkuch3n (13. August 2008)

.maSk schrieb:


> naja bist ja auch nicht den ganzen Thread durchgegangen



das machen ja auch nur verückte wie die PCGH leutz
naja und du


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. August 2008)

Das kann ein Homeuser sich auch gar nicht erlauben - jede Seite knapp 20-30 Sekunden Ladezeit. Bedenke, dass bei PCGHX der Server direkt "nebenan" steht - da geht das in 1-2 Sekunden. Da limitiert eher der Opteron von Herrn Waadt.  (hat er die "Gurke" noch?)

Gruß,
André


----------



## Fransen (13. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> (hat er die "Gurke" noch?)
> 
> Gruß,
> André



Ja, laut letzter PCGH hat er den noch


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. August 2008)

*DANN* weiß ich, warum es so lange dauert! 

Ne, lasst denen "etwas" Zeit - wenngleich die sich doch beeilen sollte, damit die Umfrage nicht "zu kurz" wird. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## .maSk (13. August 2008)

oh mann...


----------



## B4umkuch3n (13. August 2008)

so wie ich erfahren habe geht es "vermutlich morgen" weiter


----------



## PS-GOTT (13. August 2008)

Also wie es aussieht wird das heute auch nichts mehr. 
Die könnten ja wenigstens mal bescheid sagen


----------



## Klutten (13. August 2008)

Ein Gewinnspiel diesen Umfangs braucht halt seine Zeit. Es wurden einige tausend Screenshots gepostet, die erst einmal gesichtet werden wollen. Danach folgt eine engere Auswahl ...usw. 

Habt Geduld.


----------



## Schattenschritt (13. August 2008)

In ein paar Stunden bin ich nicht mehr da und wenn ich zurück komm ist die Umfrage gerade beendet


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. August 2008)

Naja, ich denke, dass sie irgendwie mit vBulletin nur die Bilder raussuchen, die Fullscreen und <900px sind. Dann sind es wahrscheinlich deutlich weniger (würde schätzen nur noch 50-60%).

Gruß,
André


----------



## jay.gee (13. August 2008)

*Aw: Xx*



.maSk schrieb:


> Beim durchgehen ist mir aufgefallen das Grey echt ein paar fette Bilder am Start hat & auch die Schwierigkeit mit Jay.Gee's Bildern welche das Problem haben das sie zwar sehr ästhetisch, aber meist "zu ruhig" sind, ein "Stilleben" ist zwar Künstlerisch sehr anspruchsvoll, aber es fehlt ihm ihm halt an pepp.



Stilistisch macht Grey für mich mit die besten Bilder im deutschsprachigen Raum. Immer abwechslungsreich mit unterschiedlichen Schwerpunkten und perfekten Ausleuchtungen. Schund wandert direkt in den Papierkorb und nur hochklassige Motive schaffen es bei ihm in den 3Dcenter-Thread.

Das was Du als ruhig verstehst, schätze ich dagegen sehr, weil die Kulisse und das Motiv bei ihm im Fokus stehen. Man merkt eigentlich bei jedem Bild von ihm, was den Weg in die Öffentlichkeit findet, dass es harte Auswahlkriterien überstehen musste. Ein tolles Motiv ist imho auch nur die hälfte wert, wenn die Perspektivenpoistion nicht passt. Bei Grey seinen Bildern merkt man, dass er sich Gedanken gemacht hat und auch ein Auge für die ganz kleinen Details hat. Pepp ist da eine Auslegungssache. 

*EDIT/
Ps: Grüsse an Tigerchen. 
*


----------



## GF3lla (13. August 2008)

> In ein paar Stunden bin ich nicht mehr da und wenn ich zurück komm ist die Umfrage gerade beendet
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Keine Angst, ich denke mit der Verzögerung schiebt sich auch das Ende des Contest nach hinten. Mittlerweile bin ich aber auch echt gespannt wer die Finalisten sind.


----------



## boss3D (13. August 2008)

Am schnellsten ginge es für PCGH, wenn sie zuerst die ganzen ungültigen Postings _(wo man sich nicht an die Regeln gehalten hat)_ löschen würden.
Dann bliebe ca. die Hälfte aller Postings über ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## <--@ndré--> (13. August 2008)

Siehe oben. 

Also ich kann warten, hauptsache eins meiner Bilder ist damit. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## B4umkuch3n (14. August 2008)

warum gehts hier nich weiter ich kann nich mehr warten


----------



## PS-GOTT (14. August 2008)

Ich will auch entlich wissen ob ich bei den besten 10 dabei bin was ich doch hoffe. Aber ich glaube, dass die das erst am Samstag oder Sonntag fertig haben.
Eigentlich könnten die mal bescheid sagen. Hab kein Bock 1000 mal am Tag nach zu gucken


----------



## B4umkuch3n (14. August 2008)

PS-GOTT schrieb:


> Ich will auch entlich wissen ob ich bei den besten 10 dabei bin was ich doch hoffe. Aber ich glaube, dass die das erst am Samstag oder Sonntag fertig haben.
> Eigentlich könnten die mal bescheid sagen. Hab kein Bock 1000 mal am Tag nach zu gucken


ich glaube nicht das es sooo lange dauert ich denke heute abend oder morgen. gefragt habe ich gestrn und die antwort war " vermutlich morgen". das war natürlich nicht alles die antwort war deutlich netter nur die sachen sind hier nicht so wichtig


----------



## Oliver (14. August 2008)

Morgen gibt's ein Update und schonmal eine Vorauswahl. Die eigentliche Umfrage wird wahrscheinlich erst nach der Games Convention gestartet, weil wir mit der Heftabgabe der neuen Ausgabe und PCGH Extreme in Verbindung mit der GC-Vorbereitung mehr als ausgelaset sind.

Wir haben ehrlich gesagt nicht mit einem solchen Andrang gerechnet. Das nächste mal darf jeder nur noch genau einen Screenshot posten


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. August 2008)

Ja, so viele sind echt der Hammer, aber leider auch viele von Newbies, die seit dem Tag ja noch nicht mal mehr on waren und ihre Screens wahrscheinlich noch bearbeitet haben (will aber keinem was unterstellen). Eine GTX260 als Gewinn scheint sich rumzusprechen.



			
				PCGH_Oliver schrieb:
			
		

> GC-Vorbereitung


Auf dieses Wort freue ich mich ja schon - wird sicher lustig ein paar PCGHler zu treffen.

An alle: Ich werde wahrscheinlich ein T-Shirt anziehen, auf dem *PCGHX, <--@ndré--> und Patrick* draufzusehen sein wird. 
Könnt euch also schon mal auf mich vorbereiten. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## B4umkuch3n (14. August 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> aber leider auch viele von Newbies, die seit dem Tag ja noch nicht mal mehr on waren und ihre Screens wahrscheinlich noch bearbeitet haben (will aber keinem was unterstellen).


dazu würde ich sagen wenn ihr sowas noma macht vllt wie im marktplatz eine regel das man eine bestimmte zeit angemeldet sein muss und ein paar posts brauchst


----------



## CeresPK (14. August 2008)

André nimm mich mit

wieso habe ich Freitags nur Berufschule


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. August 2008)

Soll ich? Bzw. mein Vater. xD

Wenn alles läuft wie geplant sollten wir so gegen 18-19 Uhr bei dir vorbei kommen. Ich kann ja morgen mal "vorsichtig" fragen. Außer natürlich du hast um eben diese Zeit Schule.

Gruß,
André


----------



## CeresPK (14. August 2008)

kannst machen
um diese Zeit habe ich ja keine Schule mehr ist nur gut das es ja noch ne Woche dauertHab ich ja noch en Weng Zeit mich zu entscheiden


----------



## B4umkuch3n (14. August 2008)

ihr glückliche ich kann leider nicht meine oma hat geburtsatg und meine eltern sagen "....laber laber laber du musst mit weil laber laber laber...."


----------



## <--@ndré--> (14. August 2008)

Ich frag' einfach mal - also unser Auto hat 4 Plätze, da wäre es durchaus möglich. Müssen wir nur fragen, weil wir ja bei meiner Tante schlafen, ob die da was gegen hat. Aber ich kann ja den "Och Lieblingstante"-Spruch bringen. 

Dann werde ich mich bei dir nochmal melden. 
P.S.: Kommst du bei ICQ nie on?

Gruß,
André


----------



## CeresPK (14. August 2008)

doch wenn ich mal Lust habe habe heut und gestern war das nicht der Fall


----------



## Sh33p82 (15. August 2008)

Bin schon ganz ungeduldig, hoffentlich gehts bald weiter!!


----------



## B4umkuch3n (15. August 2008)

Sh33p82 schrieb:


> Bin schon ganz ungeduldig, hoffentlich gehts bald weiter!!



sollte eigentlich heute noch as kommen 
kann auch net mehr warten


----------



## Rico (15. August 2008)

wenn sich die Top 10 Umfrage noch verzögert, wäre die Vorauswahl schon mal
 nicht schlecht, dann könnte man weiter hoffen oder den Kopf in den Sand stecken.


----------



## alex9.3 (15. August 2008)

kommt den heut noch was?^^, warte schon seit halb 7


----------



## m0j0 (15. August 2008)

bin mal gespannt wie gross der Bilder pool für die Vorauswahl wird 50 oder 500 

jedenfalls wüsste man schon mal wo man dran wäre, sonnst heist es Mund abputzen  und weiter sparen


----------



## boss3D (15. August 2008)

m0j0 schrieb:


> sonnst heist es Mund abputzen  und weiter sparen



Also ich hatte schon vor dem Gewinnspiel vor, mir die HD4870 zu holen und genau das habe ich auch gemacht.  

Sollte ich dennoch die GTX 260 gewinnen _(was ich bei meinem Glück für fast unmöglich halte > ich gewinne nie etwas ...  )_, werde ich sie hier im Forum verkaufen und ihr dürft euch darum streiten ... 

MfG, boss3D


----------



## m0j0 (15. August 2008)

boss3D schrieb:


> hier im Forum verkaufen und ihr dürft euch darum


dann machste jedenfalls nen Plus Geschäft 

vielleicht legen die ja noch ne Karte dazu "Geforce GTX 260 fällt unter 200 Euro" (13.08.2008)


----------



## Finrod (15. August 2008)

Das wäre nicht verkehrt wenn noch vor der GC was bekannt gegeben wird, auch wenn es vorerst "nur" die Vorauswahl ist. Man bekommt ja schon Schlafstörungen durch die Verzögerung, weil man Nachts zum Rechner wandelt und permanent nach der Bekanntgabe spickt.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (15. August 2008)

Finrod schrieb:


> Das wäre nicht verkehrt wenn noch vor der GC was bekannt gegeben wird, auch wenn es vorerst "nur" die Vorauswahl ist. Man bekommt ja schon Schlafstörungen durch die Verzögerung, weil man Nachts zum Rechner wandelt und permanent nach der Bekanntgabe spickt.


da hast du recht"" <==== das is mein momentaner zustand meine stimmung wecheslt immer weil ich nciht mehr warten kann/will und deswehen bisl hulle hulle bin


----------



## alex9.3 (15. August 2008)

ich glaube auch nicht, das heut nch was kommt . Schade, meine Nerven halten das langsam nicht mehr durch o.O


----------



## xarruso (15. August 2008)

Ja ich warte auch schon bis die 10 besten feststehen!!


----------



## jay.gee (16. August 2008)

*gelöscht*


----------



## alex9.3 (16. August 2008)

immö noch nixe o.O. Naja, bei sovielen Bildern . Besser als schnell mit Zufallsgenerator .


----------



## Bootsy (16. August 2008)

Ist der Wettbewerb schon vorbei? Ich find garnichts  war die Woche unterwegs.


----------



## B4umkuch3n (16. August 2008)

Bootsy schrieb:


> Ist der Wettbewerb schon vorbei? Ich find garnichts  war die Woche unterwegs.


guck ma auf der main da steht was und zwar das  es erst nach der gc weitergeht und schonmal ein paar schreens


----------



## Bootsy (16. August 2008)

[SdF]Lord schrieb:


> guck ma auf der main da steht was und zwar das  es erst nach der gc weitergeht und schonmal ein paar schreens



Danke 

Coole Screen Shots dabei  meine waren nicht dabei  dann nächstes mal 

Ich finde den Shot Klasse  obwohl ich solche Games selber nicht spiele

PCGH - PCGH sucht den ultimativen Spielescreenshot: die Auswertung verzÃ¶gert sich - 2008/08/tw_09.jpg


----------



## B4umkuch3n (16. August 2008)

Bootsy schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Coole Screen Shots dabei  meine waren nicht dabei  dann nächstes mal
> 
> ...


np
avber sie gucken ja noma vllt sind deine ja dann dabei


----------



## FloFerrari (23. August 2008)

Ja das hoffe ich auch. Vielleicht ist dann ja auch noch eins von mir dabei.


----------



## alex9.3 (24. August 2008)

ich finde einige von den ausgesuchten screens nicht sehr schön ^^


----------



## boss3D (25. August 2008)

alex9.3 schrieb:


> ich finde einige von den ausgesuchten screens nicht sehr schön ^^


Kann ich nur zustimmen und aus diesem Grund finde ich es auch gut, dass wir Forums-User dann den besten wählen dürfen ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## Bliccer (27. August 2008)

Na dann hoff ich mal, dass meine vielleicht doch noch mit reinkommen. Finde auch sehr viele ungelungen. Auch welche von der bereits bestehenden engeren Auswahl. Viele einfach zu trist und zu grau.


----------



## Whoosaa (28. August 2008)

Wann gehtsn weiter? Ich zappel schon...


----------



## alex9.3 (28. August 2008)

Whoosaa schrieb:


> Wann gehtsn weiter? Ich zappel schon...



FRage mich das auch schon die ganze Zeit (und zappel)


----------



## Oliver (28. August 2008)

Morgen wird voraussichtlich das Voting gestartet.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (28. August 2008)

Auja, endlich eine tolle Info. 

Gruß,
André


----------



## Oliver (28. August 2008)

Kann sich evtl. doch auf nächste Woche verschieben =/ Ich hoffe mal, dass es morgen noch klappt, aber versprechen kann ich es nicht.


----------



## Whoosaa (29. August 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Kann sich evtl. doch auf nächste Woche verschieben =/ Ich hoffe mal, dass es morgen noch klappt, aber versprechen kann ich es nicht.


 
Urg. 
Nicht gut...


----------



## Oliver (29. August 2008)

Hättet ihr mal nur halb so viele Screenshots eingesendet, dann wäre es auch schneller gegangen 

DIe Entscheidungsträger haben heute Urlaub, deshalb wird es wohl bis MOntag dauern, bis das Voting, das widerum eine Woche lang läuft, online gestellt wird.


----------



## sh4sta (29. August 2008)

Shit happens.    Lieber mehr Zeit nehmen und die Auswahl sorgfältig treffen, anstatt es überhastet zu machen.Das dort Screens auftauchen, die es eigentlich net verdient haben, im Voting zu sein, will ja auch keiner. 


greetz


----------



## Adrenalize (29. August 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> Hättet ihr mal nur halb so viele Screenshots eingesendet, dann wäre es auch schneller gegangen


War ja bei dem Gewinn auch nicht abzusehen oder? Ihr habt ja davor auch vorher noch nie so ein Gewinnspiel gemacht mit etwas wertvolleren Preisen... Achtung, Ironie! 

Merkt es euch halt für das nächste Mal und lasst maximal einen Screenshot pro Nutzer zu.


----------



## Fransen (29. August 2008)

PCGH_Oliver schrieb:


> DIe Entscheidungsträger haben heute Urlaub, deshalb wird es wohl bis MOntag dauern, bis das Voting, das widerum eine Woche lang läuft, online gestellt wird.



Genau die Woche bin ich auf Klassenfahrt.
Egal ,schau' ich mir halt nachher die Top10 an.


----------



## rETRo (29. August 2008)

Fransen schrieb:


> schau' ich mir halt nachher die Top10 an.



10? - "die besten 20 Screenshots für die finale Umfrage auszusuchen ..."


----------



## Fransen (30. August 2008)

rETRo schrieb:


> 10? - "die besten 20 Screenshots für die finale Umfrage auszusuchen ..."



20.??
Ich bin jetzt immer von 10 ausgegangen.
Hab wohl was überlesen.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (30. August 2008)

Ich aber auch....


----------



## Lexx (30. August 2008)

Frage: welches Game ist das... ???
(Ausschnitt stammt von einem Bild in diesem Thread.)


----------



## Adrenalize (30. August 2008)

Homeworld 2 würde ich sagen


----------



## Lexx (30. August 2008)

Aha, na das is schon ein Zeitl her.. 
Danke für die rasche Antwort.


----------



## alex9.3 (1. September 2008)

Wo sind denn jetzt die Screenshots ?


----------



## Oliver (2. September 2008)

Da: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/a...d-waehlt-den-ultimative-spielescreenshot.html


----------



## <--@ndré--> (2. September 2008)

Mhm, ich bin nicht dabei. 

Wobei ich meine im Vergleich zu manchen da nicht so schlecht fand. 

Aber ich sage es schon vorraus: Bild 1 gewinnt! _(bekomm' ich jetzt auch 'ne GTX260?)_

Gruß,
André


----------



## boss3D (2. September 2008)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Aber ich sage es schon vorraus: Bild 1 gewinnt!


Also ich denke nicht, dass man das jetzt trotz des leichten Vorsprungs schon sagen kann. Ich habe mich jedenfalls für Bild 5 entschieden ...  

MfG, boss3D


----------



## CeresPK (2. September 2008)

Bild 9 ist cool
Auch wenn ich es Wirklich schade finde das meine Bilder nicht dabei waren.
sahen bestimmt zu sehr nachbearbeitet aus (was man nicht alles mit TDU machen kann)
Leider ist mein Favorit auch nicht dabei (das eine Bild mit Mona Sax)
deshalb habe ich mich kurzerhand mal für TF2 entschlossen


----------

